# "The Test"



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

This is my Impala I've been working on for about 5 years


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Picture is too big Josh, resize it, and post more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

call me i will hook you up!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

HOW AND THE HELL did you get that image to upload


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 22 2005, 09:11 PM~3868418
> *Picture is too big Josh, resize it, and post more pics! :biggrin:
> *


dont talk to him!!!!!! :biggrin: u might upset your buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

did it take you 5 years to do the wheels? LOL where the hell is the car?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 23 2005, 12:08 PM~3871341
> *did it take you 5 years to do the wheels?  LOL where the hell is the car?
> *


Nah, he got the wheels from me, they took a little time but he had them exact color matched then sent back for assembly. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Josh this is Jeff. Good to see your car is getting this close to being done. If you need me to resize the pics for you, just email them to me. [email protected]


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry guys ! Im trying but Im not good at this stuff, Jason is gonna help me out ,Thanks Jeff ! I think I should just stick to cars !  :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Josh, im glad to see the car is almost done. I remember the last time i saw it, i told you that i knew it was going to be something really nice. You did most of the work yourself and its done right. 

You are gonna be shitting on fools with that ride when it comes out. When everybody comes around again smiling in your face wanting to be your friend, just remember who all the jealous haters were that talked shit back in the day about you would never have shit, never get your car done, etc... this car is your revenge on them, and its going to feel great! :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=289593]
[attachmentid=289594]
[attachmentid=289595]
[attachmentid=289597]
[attachmentid=289599]
[attachmentid=289601]
[attachmentid=289602]
[attachmentid=289603]
[attachmentid=289604]
[attachmentid=289605]
[attachmentid=289606]



oh yeah all of this on a full wrapped & molded frame and chrome susp. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good Josh. :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 23 2005, 05:57 PM~3873319
> *Sorry guys ! Im trying but Im not good at this stuff, Jason is gonna help me out ,Thanks Jeff ! I think I should just stick to cars !    :dunno:
> *


Don't you have a girlfriend? That's all cheeks keeps me around for is to post his pics on here. :buttkick: 
The car looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

hell the frame and belly of the car is as nice as the body is. Great work Josh, glad to see it almost ready.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

looking real good !


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 26 2005, 05:31 AM~3884997
> *[attachmentid=289593]
> [attachmentid=289594]
> [attachmentid=289595]
> ...


 Dam josh car is looking good as hell take pic of the whole thing so we can se how good the wheels look on it


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

damn......just when I started liking you again :angry:






















































j/k looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

MAN THAT IS TIGHT MAN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK NICE TO SEE PATIENCE AND QUALITY MIXED TOGETHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Sep 26 2005, 11:28 AM~3886375
> *damn......just when I started liking you again :angry:
> j/k looks good :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

nice color ... and chrome in all the right places ...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 26 2005, 02:00 AM~3884757
> *Josh, im glad to see the car is almost done. I remember the last time i saw it, i told you that i knew it was going to be something really nice. You did most of the work yourself and its done right.
> 
> You are gonna be shitting on fools with that ride when it comes out. When everybody comes around again smiling in your face wanting to be your friend, just remember who all the jealous haters were that talked shit back in the day about you would never have shit, never get your car done, etc... this car is your revenge on them, and its going to feel great!  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for trying to fix that pic for me man ! and yea I diddent forget ! lol  uffin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks alot you guys ! I was buffing out the finders and the hood again cause I wasent happy with the peal ! once I get that done and some other stuff Ill pull it out and get a good pic. Ill prolly be calling you again Jason ! lol  Thanks brother :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking good :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks man!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 26 2005, 05:51 PM~3888168
> *thanks man!
> *


no problem :0


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *the one & only pantydropper.*


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Sep 26 2005, 06:22 AM~3885129
> *Don't you have a girlfriend? That's all cheeks keeps me around for is to post his pics on here.  :buttkick:
> The car looks great  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea we tryed and thats why the pic was so big ! she doesent have the softwear to down size it ! :twak:
thanks !


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 26 2005, 05:09 PM~3889230
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

looks really nice Josh.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks alot Jason


----------



## superchevy (Jul 30, 2002)

look nice :biggrin: red head


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Im working on getting some more pics up of it when I first started !


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

hot.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Saw the car first hand after Southern Showdown. Very nice everything, motor, paint, stiping, leafing, etc. I have some pics of when it was still on jackstands, could have big pimping post em up if you want. Very nice work! :thumbsup: You decide on interior color yet? I think fawn :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

looks great cant wait to see it on the streets.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 28 2005, 07:33 PM~3904505
> *Saw the car first hand after Southern Showdown.  Very nice everything, motor, paint, stiping, leafing, etc.  I have some pics of when it was still on jackstands, could have big pimping post em up if you want.  Very nice work! :thumbsup: You decide on interior color yet?  I think fawn :dunno:
> *


Fawn would look nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 28 2005, 08:28 PM~3904930
> *Fawn would look nice. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

i'm proud u josh you did it well go on with your bad self uce....it look great keep up the hard work onelove!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

How much longer to you think it will be until it is done Josh??


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

fuckin love the stripes on the dash

and very nice color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 28 2005, 04:33 PM~3904505
> *Saw the car first hand after Southern Showdown.  Very nice everything, motor, paint, stiping, leafing, etc.  I have some pics of when it was still on jackstands, could have big pimping post em up if you want.  Very nice work! :thumbsup: You decide on interior color yet?  I think fawn :dunno:
> *


Hay thanks man ! Im trying to remember witch one you were ? (sorry  ) yea if you would post em that would be cool ! I think Im gonna go with fawn but Im gonna make a final decision at the super show this year so I can see the fawn and saddle in person ! Ive never seen saddle in person !


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 28 2005, 08:30 PM~3906092
> *i'm proud u josh you did it well go on with your bad self uce....it look great keep up the hard work onelove!
> *


Thanks big uce ! Im looking foward to seeing your car in Vegas ! Will Jose and Vence be in Vegas from S.D. this year ? Jeff Im gonna have it out next summer no doubt ! when you think you gonna be ready to stripe that frame ? Im gonna go do Billy's when it ready. I just did a lil something for Jason (Notorious76) so Ill get him to post it when he gets it. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *when you think you gonna be ready to stripe that frame ?*


The car is going into the TOP SECRET G14 CLASSIFIED CUSTOMIZATION SHOP next month, be there for about 2-3 months. I'll have to have the frame done by the time its out, so sometime this winter. Don't know if I'll hit Indy this year though, it took a whole different turn in the last few weeks. I HOPE to take it to Vegas '06.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats cool! maybe I can see some top secret pics in the workings  Im wanting to take mine to Vegas 06' also but Im also wanting to take it to L.A. in July for our Banquite ! I guess its gonna be one or the other! :dunno:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

man i cant wait till next year , individuals kentucky is gonna be killin em !


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2005, 09:52 PM~3919813
> *man i cant wait till next year , individuals kentucky is gonna be killin em !
> *


No shit, maybe we'll see a black & silver monte again :biggrin: :uh: Josh I was the skinny cracker that came over with brent, eddie, brian(light skinned black guy from my club)


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2005, 07:52 PM~3919813
> *man i cant wait till next year , individuals kentucky is gonna be killin em !
> *


gonnna be on next year baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 1 2005, 06:55 PM~3922866
> *No shit, maybe we'll see a black & silver monte again :biggrin:  :uh: Josh I was the skinny cracker that came over with brent, eddie, brian(light skinned black guy from my club)
> *


MAYBE ...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 1 2005, 09:55 AM~3922866
> *No shit, maybe we'll see a black & silver monte again :biggrin:  :uh: Josh I was the skinny cracker that came over with brent, eddie, brian(light skinned black guy from my club)
> *


yea I remember you now, sorry man. Yea post them pics up if you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Oct 1 2005, 11:55 AM~3923204
> *:worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Josh doing it BIG. For the BIG"I". :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

u get an A+ on "The TEST" :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Oct 2 2005, 10:21 AM~3927231
> *u get an A+ on  "The TEST" :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Eddie Im just trying to keep up with you and the icecold tray !!:thumbsup: when are you guys heading out ? hopfully we will ride one day! show em how its done!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Real clean, I like the paint.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Oct 2 2005, 06:11 PM~3929117
> *Real clean, I like the paint.
> *


thanks brother


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

whats up Josh...........


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 2 2005, 07:34 PM~3929629
> *whats up Josh...........
> *


nadda ! got off work early today gonna try to get your peice out tonight or tomarrow, and waiting for my other fender liner  .I got my trim in last week, thanks! :thumbsup: Im gonna be calling ya for all the trim around the grill in the next couple weeks. You been working on that 67 ?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

it was fun hanging out over the weekend.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 3 2005, 02:45 PM~3934398
> *it was fun hanging out over the weekend.
> *


hell yea, had a good time at a bootleg show ! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 2 2005, 06:06 PM~3928489
> *thanks Eddie Im just trying to keep up with you and the icecold tray !!:thumbsup: when are you guys heading out ? hopfully we will ride one day! show em how its done!
> *


We are leaving Wed morning. See u there.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 3 2005, 07:56 PM~3936635
> *hell yea, had a good time at a bootleg show ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dont forget the Jerry Springer segment you missed the final thought by the way....LOL


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Josh, the car looks great. its good to see people like you that have the heart to take 5 years to build a top notch ride, great job


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i don't mean to fuck your post up Josh, but Eddie are you taking the chevy to vegas, i hope so you've got a sweet one


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 4 2005, 02:07 PM~3940778
> *whats up Josh, the car looks great. its good to see people like you that have the heart to take 5 years to build a top notch ride, great job
> *


Thanks Pop ! :biggrin: Im tryin brother! Your not fuckin nuthing up, its all welcome in here


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Love the car Josh. :biggrin: I need to see it in person.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 4 2005, 11:23 AM~3939734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dont forget the Jerry Springer segment you missed the final thought by the way....LOL
> *


 "Final Thought"-- DO NOT buy ice cream at a ice cream truck without first consulting with you girl freind! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 4 2005, 05:44 PM~3941114
> *"Final Thought"-- DO NOT buy ice cream at a ice cream truck without first consulting with you girl freind!  :biggrin:
> *


thats so true....ill never forget to call her again.. :twak: :banghead:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2005, 02:41 PM~3941086
> *Love the car Josh. :biggrin:  I need to see it in person.
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: any time!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 4 2005, 02:49 PM~3941168
> *thats so true....ill never forget to call her again.. :twak:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 4 2005, 05:49 PM~3941168
> *thats so true....ill never forget to call her again.. :twak:  :banghead:
> *


this will be the last thing said about our Jerry Springer episode, I just have to say one thing without starting a fight so I want to make it known before I speak: THIS IS NOT TO START ANOTHER FIGHT! :biggrin: 

I was not just mad about the ice cream thing, he did not think about me or my feelings all weekend therefore I was pissed off at him for a lot of reasons. :angry: 

By the way Russ, YOU missed the final thought because that happened long after we were home. :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

JERRY!! JERRY!! JERRY!! JERRY!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ooooohhhhh no i think i got it when you all sped away from me when I was tryin to find out where you all were goin, be careful i will throw a chair at your ass....LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I see Steve running to get you! LOL :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 5 2005, 09:15 AM~3946102
> *ooooohhhhh no i think i got it when you all sped away from me when I was tryin to find out where you all were goin, be careful i will throw a chair at your ass....LOL
> *


OK why would you throw a chair at her ass ? I missed that ? and who is steve running after? sorry I missed something! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

car looks good man you have come far in the 2 years since i seen it.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Oct 5 2005, 09:10 PM~3951032
> *car looks good man you have come far in the 2 years since i seen it.
> *


Thanks alot brother! wish it was done,but Ill ride next year!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 6 2005, 12:13 AM~3951056
> *Thanks alot brother! wish it was done,but Ill ride next year!
> *


cool good luck with it bro


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

apparently someone has never in their life seen an episode of jerry springer....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 6 2005, 12:06 PM~3953026
> *apparently someone has never in their life seen an episode of jerry springer....
> *


:cheesy: I have!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

your car is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Oct 6 2005, 10:04 AM~3953373
> *your car is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Its a lowrider.......DUUUUUH....Just kiddin amy you know i love ya....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 6 2005, 02:16 PM~3953760
> *Its a lowrider.......DUUUUUH....Just kiddin amy you know i love ya....
> *


Russ, you love alot of people!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

get to the super show and get back to work on my piece of shit!!!!!! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 6 2005, 02:59 PM~3954029
> *get to the super show and get back to work on my piece of shit!!!!!!  j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Ohhhh.. That's pretty. I've been wanting to see this 64 everybody's hyped about.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Oct 6 2005, 10:04 AM~3953373
> *your car is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thank you  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Oct 6 2005, 01:27 PM~3954874
> *Ohhhh..  That's pretty.  I've been wanting to see this 64 everybody's hyped about.
> *


Thanks brother ,diddent know everybody was hyped but thats cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm hyped up to see your setup.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 6 2005, 11:59 AM~3954029
> *get to the super show and get back to work on my piece of shit!!!!!!   j/k :biggrin:
> *


Im trying"J"!When I get back you will have to stop cracking that whip so hard and let up on the chain, so we can get back on that sucka and get it done and streight!  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 03:53 PM~3955873
> *I'm hyped up to see your setup.
> *


OHHHH !!!! me too brother, cant wait! IM pumped up about that lil set up  I went out on a VERY thin limb so hopefully it will work out,as of right now when its done it will be the only one in the country.So hopefully it will stay that way for a while.Im still trying to keep that on the DL somewhat so atleast everybody and thier momma dont know,if they already dont! lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 6 2005, 06:59 PM~3955924
> *OHHHH !!!! me too brother, cant wait! IM pumped up about that lil set up  I went out on a VERY thin limb so hopefully it will work out,as of right now when its done it will be the only one in the country.So hopefully it will stay that way for a while.Im still trying to keep that on the DL somewhat so atleast everybody and thier momma dont know,if they already dont! lol
> *



I'm not talking.  :biggrin: I wanna see it though.


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Just because I drive an import doesn't mean I don't like lowriders I don't discriminate!!!!!!!!!! But once again your car is beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 05:22 PM~3956349
> *I'm not talking.    :biggrin:  I wanna see it though.
> *


Thanks  good lookin!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:biggrin: whats up....hey josh u ate any ice cream lately


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Oct 6 2005, 08:10 PM~3957476
> *Just because I drive an import doesn't mean I don't like lowriders I don't discriminate!!!!!!!!!! But once again your car is beautiful!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks again  Im not the import type but you do have a nice lil ride their,Iv seen it.Its cool for a chick to have a nice car like that(I dig that). By the way dont listen to russ he is really a pevert trying to get with you incognito!


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

LOOK'S NICE, REAL CLEAN . :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Oct 6 2005, 08:10 PM~3957476
> *Just because I drive an import doesn't mean I don't like lowriders I don't discriminate!!!!!!!!!! But once again your car is beautiful!!!!!!!!!
> *



come on now amy you know i am playin, if you cant handle it, just let me know and i will stop....J/P


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 7 2005, 12:22 PM~3959779
> *come on now amy you know i am playin, if you cant handle it, just let me know and i will stop....J/P
> *


we have heard that shit before russ :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Nice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 7 2005, 12:22 PM~3959779
> *come on now amy you know i am playin, if you cant handle it, just let me know and i will stop....J/P
> *


Russ I don't let anything u say bother me! Trust me!


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Your car looks really good!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

how do you all have different sponsors and stuff for the same car...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 9 2005, 06:04 PM~3970410
> *how do you all have different sponsors and stuff for the same car...
> *


 :0


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

HOW IS IT THAT YOU DON'T HAVE ANY SPONSORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WE'VE GOT SO MANY TO CHOOSE FROM THAT WE CAN PICK AND CHOOSE WHO WE WANT TO REP.


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Is that better RUSS?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

better, but then again to daves response, i am only playin the game with this one but, when you have a garage QUEEN, it probably is a little harder, drive yo shit, dont be scurred....LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NICE RANFLA JOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 10 2005, 11:47 AM~3975278
> *NICE RANFLA JOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 10 2005, 02:21 PM~3975174
> *better, but then again to daves response, i am only playin the game with this one but, when you have a garage QUEEN, it probably is a little harder, drive yo shit, dont be scurred....LOL
> *


did u get yours fixed yet


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 10 2005, 03:49 PM~3975684
> *thanks!
> *


hey josh how was the show


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 6 2005, 11:25 PM~3957585
> *:biggrin: whats up....hey josh u ate any ice cream lately
> *


you guys catch this shit? cheeks can't complain that I'm a bitch because he loves to start fights. He probably didn't call me just because he knew how I'd react and then he would have started yet another episode of Jerry. :buttkick: 

Anyway...How are you guys today?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i think she is tryin to start something, damn scandolous(spell check) females....LOL


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 12 2005, 12:13 PM~3986673
> *i think she is tryin to start something, damn scandolous(spell check) females....LOL
> *


what else is new


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Oct 10 2005, 10:36 AM~3974919
> *HOW IS IT THAT YOU DON'T HAVE ANY SPONSORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WE'VE GOT SO MANY TO CHOOSE FROM THAT WE CAN PICK AND CHOOSE WHO WE WANT TO REP.
> *


Yea I know a few people that have had stuff sponsored for their car but I havent had ONE! nobody can knock my shit cause it has taken me so long,cause nothing has been given to me.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 11 2005, 05:22 PM~3983554
> *hey josh how was the show
> *


It was good man, Ice Cube and Dub C shot thier video,they was right up on me twice so maybe Ill be in the video, lol.Their was some nice cars, got some good ideals and some stuff got my brain working real hard maybe I can pull some diffrent stuff off! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 12 2005, 05:58 PM~3988526
> *It was good man, Ice Cube and Dub C shot thier video,they was right up on me twice so maybe Ill be in the video, lol.Their was some nice cars, got some good ideals and some stuff got my brain working real hard maybe I can pull some diffrent stuff off! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


u take any pics


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Josh, can't wait to see that chevy in vegas next year


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 12 2005, 09:20 PM~3991094
> *u take any pics
> *


yea I got video of them going by the second time,and alot of the show and pics


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 13 2005, 01:50 PM~3994505
> *whats up Josh, can't wait to see that chevy in vegas next year
> *


Yea me to! maybe you can have the caddy their to.After we left the parking lot where everybody was chillin I went and found John John,they were out back loading the cars up.It was good to see him,just like you said he diddent reconize me till I took my hat off.Acually it was good to see all you guys !


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

next time we'll have to kick back and have some drinks uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

clean ride homie keep up the outstanding work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 13 2005, 04:26 PM~3995579
> *next time we'll have to kick back and have some drinks uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yea brother consider is done!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Oct 14 2005, 07:26 PM~4003197
> *clean ride homie keep up the outstanding work bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot brother,Im trying :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 12 2005, 12:13 PM~3986673
> *i think she is tryin to start something, damn scandolous(spell check) females....LOL
> *


no I'm not. :tears:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Oct 17 2005, 06:35 AM~4014565
> *no I'm not.  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: All this over some ice cream! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 17 2005, 06:05 PM~4017874
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: All this over some ice cream! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your telling me


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 18 2005, 02:59 PM~4024721
> *your telling me
> *


Im sorry but that comedy! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Too much talking and not enough pics. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 18 2005, 03:20 PM~4024886
> *Too much talking and not enough pics.  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I know,I dont ahve a digital so its hard for me to put up pix everyday but Im trying to get you guys some sorry


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 18 2005, 06:23 PM~4024908
> *Yea I know,I dont ahve a digital so its hard for me to put up pix everyday but Im trying to get you guys some sorry
> *



I can come take pics whenever you need them. :cheesy: Plus I want to see it in person. Can't wait to see the setup after Jason gets ahold of it. :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 18 2005, 03:24 PM~4024922
> *I can come take pics whenever you need them.  :cheesy:  Plus I want to see it in person.  Can't wait to see the setup after Jason gets ahold of it. :0
> *


your more than welcome to come over! everybody says your cool so I take their word for it !  Maybe you can hook up with Russ or Cheeks one night and you all can ride out or you can give me a call and Ill give ya directions.Ill pm you my #


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 18 2005, 06:45 PM~4025100
> *your more than welcome to come over! everybody says your cool so I take their word for it !   Maybe you can hook up with Russ or Cheeks one night and you all can ride out or you can give me a call and Ill give ya directions.Ill pm you my #
> *



I'm ok I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

hell yeah!....that things lookin good.

No frame opics? I don think I ever seen the frame for that


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Oct 18 2005, 08:53 PM~4026170
> *hell yeah!....that things lookin good.
> 
> No frame opics?  I don think I ever seen the frame for that
> *


its bad ass.... the whole car is bad ass :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BobRizzo_@Oct 18 2005, 05:53 PM~4026170
> *hell yeah!....that things lookin good.
> 
> No frame opics?  I don think I ever seen the frame for that
> *


thanks Bob! Ill get some pix of the frame


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 18 2005, 06:21 PM~4026393
> *:rofl:
> *


 :rofl: ??


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 18 2005, 09:27 PM~4026427
> *:rofl: ??
> *


we need pics.. u want me to bring the camera over.. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 18 2005, 06:29 PM~4026440
> *we need pics.. u want me to bring the camera over.. :biggrin:
> *


I guess your gonna have to


----------



## uso4lifeky (May 7, 2002)

Josh,pics dont even give your car any justice......you guys gotta see this one in person.
till the party.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 18 2005, 09:39 PM~4026498
> *I guess your gonna have to
> *


when do u want me to come over..


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 18 2005, 06:41 PM~4026514
> *when do u want me to come over..
> *


give me a call when you can


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 19 2005, 06:27 PM~4033018
> *give me a call when you can
> *


ill call u after i get off work


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=320819]

[attachmentid=320817]

[attachmentid=320820]


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

[attachmentid=320826]

[attachmentid=320825]

[attachmentid=320824]

[attachmentid=320823]

[attachmentid=320822]

[attachmentid=320827]


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

[attachmentid=320831]

[attachmentid=320829]

:biggrin:
[attachmentid=320830]


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

[attachmentid=320834]

[attachmentid=320834]

[attachmentid=320833] 

[attachmentid=320832]
here's some of josh's (pinheadred) stripping..as u can see he does good work..so if anybody is interested having him stripe your car hit him up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

[attachmentid=320849]

here russ fucking josh's car :0 
[attachmentid=320848]
:uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 20 2005, 07:40 PM~4042332
> *[attachmentid=320849]
> 
> here russ fucking josh's car :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

CLEAN RIDE HOMIE !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

going to a good home. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

oh hell, now you know that everyone is gonna be talkin junk....i am a four whore.....LOL


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

looks great Josh.....nice attention to the details......cover car baby


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Beautiful car, but I still wanna see it in person.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Entire car is looking fantastic Josh. Congrats on all your hard work finally coming together. Louisville next year= :0


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

nice frame who did it???? :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 21 2005, 06:30 AM~4044232
> *nice frame who did it????  :biggrin:
> *


some litlle guy thats kinda wirey....I think he did some work on my car once or twice...... :biggrin:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Russ are you gonna try to buy this one and say you built it to!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Oct 21 2005, 11:21 AM~4044775
> *Hey Russ are you gonna try to buy this one and say you built it to!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Oct 21 2005, 08:21 AM~4044775
> *Hey Russ are you gonna try to buy this one and say you built it to!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


A$$hole......Im not even gonna let this one get to me a lil bit, cause i think that everyone in the state knows that its had plenty of changes......by the way didnt you used to have a 4dr. front wheel drive lemans........ :barf: :tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes russ I did have a lemans but it was because I was saving all my money for your breast reduction :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Josh the Impala is looking great bro cant wait to see it up close, Sorry for using your topic to bash Russ but it was just so damn easy. Take care bro and keep up the good work.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin: looks good hope mine comes out half as nice.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 20 2005, 09:57 PM~4043142
> *going to a good home.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 21 2005, 04:33 AM~4043939
> *looks great Josh.....nice attention to the details......cover car baby
> *


Thanks man ! I dont know about no cover car but that would be nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 21 2005, 06:30 AM~4044232
> *nice frame who did it????  :biggrin:
> *


a freind of mine! he did a good job but we talked and he has taken the blame for some messed up stuff that I have to fix! :biggrin: :twak: I was thinking Im gonna put him on my sponsor list :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 21 2005, 06:03 AM~4044132
> *Entire car is looking fantastic Josh.  Congrats on all your hard work finally coming together.  Louisville next year= :0
> *


Thanks alot,its finally paying off and, the comment make ya feel good


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Oct 21 2005, 10:13 AM~4045404
> *Yes russ I did have a lemans but it was because I was saving all my money for your breast reduction :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Josh the Impala is looking great bro cant wait to see it up close, Sorry for using your topic to bash Russ but it was just so damn easy. Take care bro and keep up the good work.
> *


Thats cool man I like seeing it! It good to hear from you man ! I would have liked to see you befor you left.I told Russ to tell you bye for me I dont know if he did or not.But you be safe brother, and Ill see ya when you get back


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Oct 21 2005, 11:21 AM~4044775
> *Hey Russ are you gonna try to buy this one and say you built it to!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats some funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Your car looks fucking awsome! Can't wait to see it at the shows.


----------



## BobRizzo (Nov 12, 2002)

OH DANG!

Yeah the hole thimgs lookin good!

So many people comin out in Louisville......I'm gonna have to get off my ass and build somethin.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Does this car Glue in the dark :dunno:






:rofl:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

no asshole......


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 23 2005, 09:14 AM~4054378
> *Does this car Glue in the dark  :dunno:
> :rofl:
> *


 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 23 2005, 10:19 AM~4054484
> *no asshole......
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL....i guess my only excuse would be that i was tired.......Cause i really was...not that cheeks sandals glew......they glow......


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 23 2005, 03:25 PM~4055343
> *LOL....i guess my only excuse would be that i was tired.......Cause i really was...not that cheeks sandals glew......they glow......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a classic


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Oct 21 2005, 04:22 PM~4048024
> *Your car looks fucking awsome!  Can't wait to see it at the shows.
> *


Thanks brother !


Yea Bob you gotta get up and do something!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 23 2005, 06:14 AM~4054378
> *Does this car Glue in the dark  :dunno:
> :rofl:
> *


you diddent bring the Glue wigya digya? cause I got counterdicked! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 23 2005, 03:48 PM~4055428
> *you diddent bring the Glue wigya digya? Cause I got counterdicked!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Counterdicked was hilarious.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

DO NOT Counterdick me !!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I laughed about that so much before I went to bed Friday night. :rofl:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 23 2005, 12:53 PM~4055455
> *I laughed about that so much before I went to bed Friday night.  :rofl:
> *


that was killing me when he said that ! that whole night was comedy! :rofl: thanks Russ!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 23 2005, 04:06 PM~4055523
> *that was killing me when he said that ! that whole night was comedy! :rofl: thanks Russ!
> *


yea if u want a good laugh just have russ around :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 23 2005, 08:03 PM~4057800
> *yea if u want a good laugh just have russ around :biggrin:
> *


yea I know he kills me sometimes!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 24 2005, 06:12 PM~4062477
> *yea I know he kills me sometimes!
> *


i think he kills everybody....he is a funny fat guy :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 24 2005, 03:15 PM~4062495
> *i think he kills everybody....he is a funny fat guy :biggrin:
> *


yea when he thinks he is a big player!


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

HEY HOW MUCH FOR THE RIDE ?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 26 2005, 07:51 PM~4078735
> *yea when he thinks he is a big player!
> *



WHAT?????? i dont have a clue what yoooou are talkin about.....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 27 2005, 03:59 AM~4080584
> *WHAT?????? i dont have a clue what yoooou are talkin about.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just playing!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Felie_@Oct 26 2005, 09:33 PM~4079632
> *HEY HOW MUCH FOR THE RIDE ?
> *


if you are asking me if I wanna sell it ! I dont think you have enough ! and if you do! Ill start at $65


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

More pics :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Ill work on it brother ! I have to have somebody come over and take them. not very good with that stuff ! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 27 2005, 03:54 PM~4084259
> *if you are asking me if I wanna sell it ! I dont think you have enough ! and if you do!  Ill start at $65
> *



with about 000 behind that right? cause i would take all the stuff that would get dished out to me and buy that for 65$ LOL cause, the regal was cheap, but damn that would be a steal....LOL


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL, Yea thats a good deal right?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 28 2005, 07:02 PM~4090414
> *LOL, Yea thats a good deal right?
> *


how the dong hanging..


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 31 2005, 01:01 PM~4107405
> *how the dong hanging..
> *


LOL ! low and to the left, did you all have agood time at the party?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

L yeah....i did even though i wasnt there long.....


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 31 2005, 09:51 PM~4109757
> *LOL ! low and to the left, did you all have agood time at the party?
> *


had a good time...ima call u after i get off work


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I I know you wasent their long! why not ? you notice Tony diddent show up!


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 31 2005, 09:51 PM~4109757
> *LOL ! low and to the left, did you all have agood time at the party?
> *


yes we had a good time at the party :thumbsup: (when is the next big throw down?)


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Nov 2 2005, 01:10 PM~4122050
> *yes we had a good time at the party  :thumbsup: (when is the next big throw down?)
> *


Hell I dont know prolly new years


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Good job, Red!

Well...back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 2 2005, 09:21 PM~4125706
> *Good job, Red!
> 
> Well...back to the drawing board for me.
> *


lol why is that ? you have any pix of your car?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

This car isn't done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

show em the radiator :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I have to have somebody come over and take pics cause I dont have a digital, maybe after the holidays I will. till then I might have to hit cheeks up again :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 3 2005, 07:26 PM~4132193
> *I have to have somebody come over and take pics cause I dont have a digital, maybe after the holidays I will. till then I might have to hit cheeks up again  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know Josh I'm not that far from you I can take them for you


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

Dam Josh youve been putting in some overtime,Car is looking good


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Nov 3 2005, 07:33 PM~4132254
> *Dam Josh youve been putting in some overtime,Car is looking good
> *


Thanks brother! Hell yea I have, gonna be running in a few days ! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 3 2005, 09:48 PM~4132437
> *Thanks brother! Hell yea I have, gonna be running in a few days !  :biggrin:
> *


i should have brought my camera the other night


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

well Tim is suppost to ride over this week end you should ride out to if ya want and one of you can bring a camra ! lol :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 3 2005, 11:02 PM~4132608
> *well Tim is suppost to ride over this week end you should ride out to if ya want and one of you can bring a camra ! lol :biggrin:
> *


Maybee I can ride out as well and we can have a camera orgy. :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

thats an orgy i dont want no part of......LOL


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 4 2005, 07:40 AM~4134870
> *thats an orgy i dont want no part of......LOL
> *



Could be some Counterdicking going on? :dunno:









:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 4 2005, 04:30 AM~4134860
> *Maybee I can ride out as well and we can have a camera orgy. :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


is that what it will take for you to come out here ? :roflmao: :roflmao: na really your more than welcome to come out! I like company


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 4 2005, 06:35 AM~4135034
> *Could be some Counterdicking going on?  :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: only if Russ comes !


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 3 2005, 10:02 PM~4132608
> *well Tim is suppost to ride over this week end you should ride out to if ya want and one of you can bring a camra ! lol :biggrin:
> *


just let me know!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 4 2005, 03:35 PM~4138740
> *just let me know!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Lets see some more pics Mr Culver.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 5 2005, 10:09 AM~4142582
> *Lets see some more pics Mr Culver.
> *


Tomorrow.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Yea tomarrow ! thanks to to my ol buddy Tim !


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 6 2005, 01:29 AM~4146584
> *Yea tomarrow ! thanks to to my ol buddy Tim !
> *


 :cheesy: 



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

anybody here in town have any old car alarm parts like glass break sensors ?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I got some pics and I will post them tomorrow. :biggrin: It was cool hanging out today homie.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 3 2005, 06:02 PM~4130463
> *lol why is that ? you have any pix of your car?
> *


Look for 'TYRONE'S '64' under 'Project Rides'. I have a long way to go.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2005, 07:23 PM~4151504
> *I got some pics and I will post them tomorrow.  :biggrin:  It was cool hanging out today homie.
> *


Hell yea !


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 7 2005, 08:55 PM~4158316
> *Hell yea !
> *


lets see them pics.. :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 7 2005, 06:43 PM~4158625
> *lets see them pics.. :0
> *


he must be wore out with that shift change!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 8 2005, 05:38 PM~4164676
> *he must be wore out with that shift change!
> *


Damn i guess i should have just came and took them :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Tomorrow*


Its been tomorrow for a long ass time now :dunno:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Nov 8 2005, 05:39 PM~4165734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I guess you should have ! I was wondering which tomarow he was talking about.I thought that I had missed something?  :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

damn i guess ill have to come over and take some pics to post :0


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE !! BRING IT TO A SHOW IN TEXAS WHEN YOUR DONE . :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

sorry  I will put them up tonight.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

slacker......we heard that from a couple of days ago....is that tonight as in today or thursday, friday, sat. or sun. night?


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

our computer is back up and running now, does cheeks need to come over and snap some shots?


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Nov 8 2005, 09:30 PM~4167862
> *YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE !! BRING IT TO A SHOW IN TEXAS WHEN YOUR DONE .  :thumbsup:
> *


.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Nov 9 2005, 11:15 AM~4170017
> *our computer is back up and running now, does cheeks need to come over and snap some shots?
> *


ill do it :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

The pics.  sorry Josh


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Radiator pics and engine also. Radiator has a custom made one piece fan shroud. Bad ass. :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Nov 9 2005, 12:03 PM~4171731
> *.
> *


Thanks brother ! I would love to do that! where you at?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Tim ! :thumbsup: I wasent really worried about it I know you have MANY other things to worry about than my crap ! But thanks alot brother for your help!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 9 2005, 03:34 PM~4173440
> *The pics.    sorry Josh
> *


The overspray on the belly in certain places is killing me!  :barf:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 9 2005, 06:46 PM~4173550
> *Thanks Tim ! :thumbsup:  I wasent really worried about it I know you have MANY other things to worry about than my crap !  But thanks alot brother for your help!
> *


No problem homie, anything you need just let me know.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 9 2005, 06:46 PM~4173550
> *Thanks Tim ! :thumbsup:  I wasent really worried about it I know you have MANY other things to worry about than my crap !  But thanks alot brother for your help!
> *


No problem homie, anything you need just let me know.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

I love this car...... :thumbsup: So when are we going to be seeing trunk pics..... :dunno: :0


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 9 2005, 06:55 PM~4173597
> *No problem homie, anything you need just let me know.
> *


yeah we all must have thought you were russ there for a minute, we had to start giving you hell about the delay. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Nov 9 2005, 06:20 PM~4173816
> *I love this car...... :thumbsup: So when are we going to be seeing trunk pics..... :dunno:  :0
> *


you wont be seeing any trunk pics. You will have to see it in person when it busts out :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 9 2005, 07:45 PM~4174953
> *you wont be seeing any trunk pics. You will have to see it in person when it busts out  :0
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 9 2005, 03:45 PM~4173532
> *Thanks brother ! I would love to do that! where you at?
> *


IM' IN TEXAS WITH INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER . YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING REAL NICE !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Good thing I know where you live, if your radiator comes up missing you kno where to look..........................On my shit! :0 :rofl: :rofl:



Where did you get that at foreal, I need that in my life. uffin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

off the hook Josh.....good pics Tim


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

You do need that. Car looks great. You guys doing alright ?


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

josh is now on my" i hate you " list.


1)curtis pivot
2)sean rosser
3)josh culver
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

OFF THE HOOK


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

CLEAN ASS STREET CAR.....Drive that [email protected] homie.....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 10 2005, 10:46 AM~4177436
> *josh is now on my" i hate you " list.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad I am not on that list. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 10 2005, 12:48 PM~4178545
> *CLEAN ASS STREET CAR.....Drive that s[email protected] homie.....
> *


Word! Louisville will have mad CLEAN ASS street cars!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 10 2005, 01:52 PM~4178557
> *Word! Louisville will have mad CLEAN ASS street cars!
> *



Yes we will. :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63+Nov 9 2005, 04:20 PM~4173816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother Id love to come to a show down their and ride with you guys !


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 10 2005, 04:28 AM~4177023
> *Good thing I know where you live, if your radiator comes up missing you kno where to look..........................On my shit! :0 :rofl: :rofl:
> Where did you get that at foreal, I need that in my life. uffin:
> *


How do you know wear I live? everytime you say your comming over you never do! Jack made that, its hand made from one peice of aluminum. I diddent tell hime to make it I just told him to mount the fan in a nice clean way. I left it to him and about 2 months later that what I got,I had to polish EVERYTHING my self.I also had about $300 of work put in that $200 radiator to make sure it fit right and looks good and clean.The fan shroud also has a bead in the top center to match the rest of my engine bay.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER+Nov 10 2005, 06:45 AM~4177224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 10 2005, 07:46 AM~4177436
> *josh is now on my" i hate you " list.
> 
> 
> ...


I really dont know why Im on the hate you list but atleast Im at the bottem and closes to the smily faces! :biggrin: 
I would sure love to get that roof on that caddy done!!!!!! we still gonna paint tha LS?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 10 2005, 10:43 AM~4178526
> * OFF THE HOOK
> *


Thanks brother!


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 9 2005, 03:36 PM~4173456
> *Radiator pics and engine also.  Radiator has a custom made one piece fan shroud.  Bad ass.  :0
> *



All i can say is DAM</span>


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

It looks HELLA GOOD Josh :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Nov 10 2005, 07:38 PM~4182489
> *All i can say is DAM</span>
> *



Hey mike....spell check....LOL...Just playin...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 11 2005, 12:38 PM~4185837
> *Hey mike....spell check....LOL...Just playin...
> *


At least he fixed the "dose" is his signature! LOL

I might have to talk to Jack myself next time he is in here  Thanks for the info Josh! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 11 2005, 10:55 AM~4185994
> *At least he fixed the "dose" is his signature! LOL
> 
> I might have to talk to Jack myself next time he is in here  Thanks for the info Josh! :thumbsup:
> *


Thats cool, no sweat


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe+Nov 10 2005, 07:38 PM~4182489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Very nice. I love the color. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 12 2005, 01:43 AM~4191045
> *Very nice. I love the color.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

hows the fender coming?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I got it bernt in and it looks great, cant even see it ! :biggrin: Im gonna take some things off the motor tonight and paint them after work tomarrow. The motor will start sat. for the first time :0 :biggrin: Oh yea by the way my gurl got me a NICE digital camera for my Birthday :biggrin: So when I learn how to use the thing Ill put some pics up.(just another thing to play with)


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 14 2005, 06:24 PM~4204698
> *I got it bernt in and it looks great, cant even see it ! :biggrin:  Im gonna take some things off the motor tonight and paint them after work tomarrow. The motor will start sat. for the first time :0  :biggrin:  Oh yea by the way my gurl got me a NICE digital camera for my Birthday :biggrin:  So when I learn how to use the thing Ill put some pics up.(just another thing to play with)
> *


GOOD! now we can see whats going on without having a digital cam orgy night. - :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 14 2005, 06:02 PM~4205571
> *GOOD! now we can see whats going on without having a digital cam orgy night. - :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

well today we got the car running ! a couple small leaks but, no real problems. She sounds good and strong Im happy! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin: glad to see progress. What's the first show it's going to be at?


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice car and color. Detail on this 64 is :thumbsup:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 19 2005, 02:49 PM~4239572
> *well today we got the car running ! a couple small leaks but, no real problems. She sounds good and strong Im happy! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Nov 19 2005, 02:59 PM~4239615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks guys!  :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks josh for the stripping..looks good... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 20 2005, 10:03 PM~4246350
> *thanks josh  for the stripping..looks good... :biggrin:
> *


No problem Im just glad your happy with it!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 21 2005, 07:07 PM~4250545
> *No problem Im just glad your happy with it!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 9 2005, 02:34 PM~4173440
> *The pics.    sorry Josh
> *


BEAUTIFUL! Keep it movin'!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 23 2005, 06:53 PM~4266570
> *BEAUTIFUL! Keep it movin'!
> *


Thanks brother! Got new trim around the rear inserts and for around the grill when I get it on Ill get some pics up to keep up a lil !  Hows you car comming?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 23 2005, 10:37 PM~4268296
> *Thanks brother! Got new trim around the rear inserts and for around the grill when I get it on Ill get some pics up to keep up a lil !   Hows you car comming?
> *


Honestly, I don't know. Waiting on Hector to send me new pics of the finished moonroof installation.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

u have any new pics :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Nov 26 2005, 05:30 PM~4280432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet but I got the trim on and some other little things done Im gonna post some pics soon just gotta get over my girls to do it!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 28 2005, 02:59 PM~4292958
> *Cool where is the car being worked on, what kinda of plans you got for it? street, turn table?
> Not yet but I got the trim on and some other little things done Im gonna post some pics soon just gotta get over my girls to do it!
> *


Just a clean street car with a hot set-up. Similar to what you're doing. 

It's still in Chicago while I'm here in Las Vegas.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 28 2005, 08:57 PM~4295067
> *Just a clean street car with a hot set-up. Similar to what you're doing.
> 
> It's still in Chicago while I'm here in Las Vegas.
> *


if you dont mind me asking why you haveing your work dont out here?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 28 2005, 06:59 PM~4292958
> *Cool where is the car being worked on, what kinda of plans you got for it? street, turn table?
> Not yet but I got the trim on and some other little things done Im gonna post some pics soon just gotta get over my girls to do it!
> *


yeah i was there when u put the trim on.....looks good u really should do what we had talked about :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 28 2005, 09:48 PM~4295550
> *yeah i was there when u put the trim on.....looks good u really should do what we had talked about :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks  Im trying to remember what we was talking about? come get your wheel! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 29 2005, 07:42 PM~4301067
> *Thanks   Im trying to remember what we was talking about? come get your wheel! :biggrin:
> *


u remember inside the trim :thumbsup: ill get my wheel...u should post it for me :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 28 2005, 07:59 PM~4295083
> *if you dont mind me asking why you haveing your work dont out here?
> *


I don't mind your asking.

Before I moved to Las Vegas I had finally found someone who knew how to properly install them. After searching for 2 years to find someone local (Chicago). I saw his work (Hector) and was very impressed with it. So, the day before I moved to Las Vegas, I dropped my car off to have it installed.

Although I know there are installers in L.A., I just didn't want to go through the hassle.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 29 2005, 07:19 PM~4302149
> *u remember inside the trim :thumbsup: ill get my wheel...u should post it for me :biggrin:
> *


you will have to remind me when you come over,Ill post it this week with the rest of the pics Im gonna put up!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 29 2005, 08:24 PM~4302731
> *I don't mind your asking.
> 
> Before I moved to Las Vegas I had finally found someone who knew how to properly install them. After searching for 2 years to find someone local (Chicago). I saw his work (Hector) and was very impressed with it. So, the day before I moved to Las Vegas, I dropped my car off to have it installed.
> ...


Your alot braver than I am I dont think I could leave my car on the other side of the country!  you haveing all the body work dont by the same kat?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 29 2005, 11:49 PM~4303011
> *you will have to remind me when you come over,Ill post it this week with the rest of the pics Im gonna put up!
> *


thats cool :biggrin: i forgot to ask u what u thought about my wheel u like with or with out the striping :cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 29 2005, 07:52 PM~4303055
> *Your alot braver than I am I dont think I could leave my car on the other side of the country!   you haveing all the body work dont by the same kat?
> *


I know, Red. I think about my car everyday waiting to get that call that he's done. 

Naw...Hector isn't doing the body work. Just the moonroof.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 28 2005, 09:48 PM~4295550
> *yeah i was there when u put the trim on.....looks good u really should do what we had talked about :thumbsup:
> *


If its the same thing that i was there for i think you should too....LYEAH!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

So your going to take it back out west to have the body and evrything else done?


Hell I dont remember what you guys are talking about so you gonna have to remind me when I see ya :uh:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 30 2005, 03:53 PM~4309058
> *So your going to take it back out west to have the body and evrything else done?
> Hell I dont remember what you guys are talking about so you gonna have to remind me when I see ya :uh:
> *


Yeah, more than likely I'll finish the car out here.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=371131]


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=371135]


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Some new pics of the car! got some stuff done!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 1 2005, 10:34 PM~4317945
> *[attachmentid=371131]
> *



whoa! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Some new pics of the car! got some stuff done!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=371169]


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=371173]im trying to still get the hang of this. bear with me they will be up soon!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=371175]


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=371198]


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Some pinstriping I have done lately
[attachmentid=371202]
[attachmentid=371204]


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

:0 W O W!!! :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey that stuff looks good josh.....i like that carpet in there too, i am gonna have to drop in when i can get a chance, if i get outta hell long enough...LOL


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Damn josh looking hella good man, can't wait till I can see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, that carpet is off the chain, where did you get it?

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

buddy of mines place,"SMART SHOPPERS"!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 2 2005, 07:24 PM~4323865
> *buddy of mines place,"SMART SHOPPERS"!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


MATCHES BETTER THEN MINE :uh:


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Car looks better and better ever post! I need to slide by and chat with you about 
striping my scooter up.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks great man, glad to see that fender all fixed up. Hopefully i can round up some cash after christmas and get you to do some stripes on some part of my car. I need to get your number again i kinda messed up my phone :uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Wow.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 2 2005, 06:26 PM~4323882
> *MATCHES BETTER THEN MINE :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Lookin nice!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

"The Test" Lookin good Josh


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, its probably going to be awhile befor I can really do much more. Christmas comming up and gotta buy alot of prezents. But I will try to keep you guys some pics comming.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

i need some striping?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 4 2005, 12:27 PM~4333463
> *Thanks guys, its probably going to be awhile befor I can really do much more. Christmas comming up and gotta buy alot of prezents. But I will try to keep you guys some pics comming.
> *


Thanx for reminding me Josh I will send u my Christmas wish list. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Dec 4 2005, 10:41 AM~4333519
> *i need some striping?
> *


give me a call 648-4470


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Dec 4 2005, 06:54 PM~4335925
> *Thanx for reminding me Josh I will send u my Christmas wish list. :biggrin:
> *


only if i can send you mine! I need some interior! :biggrin: You know Ill take care of ya! HoHoHo!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Dec 4 2005, 06:54 PM~4335925
> *Thanx for reminding me Josh I will send u my Christmas wish list. :biggrin:
> *


only if i can send you mine! I need some interior! :biggrin: You know Ill take care of ya! HoHoHo!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 3 2005, 04:43 PM~4330150
> *Looks great man, glad to see that fender all fixed up. Hopefully i can round up some cash after christmas and get you to do some stripes on some part of my car. I need to get your number again i kinda messed up my phone  :uh:
> *


Thanks man im glade the fender is done too ! i think im done buffing the car now ecept for finishing the hood and glazeing the whole car after im done putting all the parts on


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

shits lookin good...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks Josh,


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Josh I love it!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Dec 6 2005, 10:27 AM~4346656
> *Josh I love it!
> *


amy get to work


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY+Dec 5 2005, 09:58 PM~4344692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

looks nice


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Dec 7 2005, 09:25 PM~4360395
> * looks nice
> *


Thanks brother :thumbsup:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 8 2005, 10:26 PM~4368753
> *Thanks brother :thumbsup:
> *


its like MC DONALDS "IM LOVING IT"


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

If its anything like a McGriddle ! that shit is got CRACK in it!


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=384690] <---to the test[attachmentid=384690]


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

ANY NEW PICS?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks for the hook up Josh the pedal car looks great I'll post pics later today. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bomb ass color. post more pics.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I havent done much guys, Christmas and I havent been makeing much money latly,just enough to pay my bills, so she has been on the back burner for about a month now. I guess that come with building a car!  Thanks for the complements guys :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Dec 13 2005, 04:36 PM~4398832
> *[attachmentid=384690] <---to the test[attachmentid=384690]
> *


Go cut the angle arm off you frame! Big Buford! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Some new pics of my car! I finally gave it a bath!! (First time I've washed it in 7 years!)


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=412138]
[attachmentid=412140]
[attachmentid=412141]


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=412159]


----------



## flaco's64 (Sep 17, 2005)

I like the color looks clean


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=412166]
[attachmentid=412165]


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=412168]


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Looks sweet. I like whats in the garage too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

damn josh that looks good in the sunlight.......So are we gonna bleed them brakes tonight? Sorry i was gonna call you back after 9 (free time) but i fell asleep...Hit me up when you get off work....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn that bitch looks better everytime i see it. 

Russ get your ass to work tonight!


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

looks good josh.....hey russ you should call your wireless service....as far as I know most cellular company's now allow you to move the time up when your night (free) minutes start for a small fee. I moved mine up to 6 pm and it cost like 10 bucks a month. just a suggestion


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

The Sun really brings out the color. Luvin it.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

looks hot


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 5 2006, 11:34 PM~4557502
> *[attachmentid=412166]
> [attachmentid=412165]
> *


nice pics


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks alot guys! You all know its good to hear good complements!  :thumbsup:


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 22 2005, 12:09 PM~4454716
> *Go cut the angle arm off you frame!  Big Buford! :biggrin:
> *


that was a complament FIRE CROUTCH.... dont worry bout me :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Jan 7 2006, 02:10 PM~4567453
> *that was a complament FIRE CROUTCH.... dont worry bout me :biggrin:
> *


smells like big foots dick :biggrin: lol


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

check it out Josh this is the only pic i have


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I want to see more of that!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

For some reason I LOVE that car!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 8 2006, 11:29 AM~4572357
> *For some reason I LOVE that car!
> *


for some odd reason I love it too.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

hey josh is that a ford nine inch rear end or is it the stock one narrowed? tryin to decide on which one I want to run.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 8 2006, 10:25 AM~4572198
> *I want to see more of that!
> *


here ya go http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=4573260&


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY+Jan 8 2006, 09:29 AM~4572357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks alot guys! "Im gonna take that as a complement" :rofl: 
Dolly its a 9 out of a 80s F-150 I wouldent do the chevy! if it was me the 9 is the only way to go.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 7 2006, 12:08 PM~4567698
> *smells like big foots dick  :biggrin: lol
> *


Smells like the inside of a fake leg! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Jan 7 2006, 11:10 AM~4567453
> *that was a complament FIRE CROUTCH.... dont worry bout me :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Justin I thought you was hateing like always! :rofl: Either way I still got love for ya :wave:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Seen the car in person yesterday and it looks even better than on here. Stick with it Josh. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 8 2006, 10:18 PM~4575345
> *Smells like the inside of a fake leg! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 8 2006, 07:55 PM~4575646
> *Seen the car in person yesterday and it looks even better than on here.  Stick with it Josh. :biggrin:
> *


whats up man ! thanks alot man! Im trying ! :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 9 2006, 02:21 PM~4575377
> *Sorry Justin I thought you was hateing like always! :rofl: Either way I still got love for ya :wave:
> *


i told ur car was the shiznit fire croutch. chillllllllll


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Damn that car looks good. Hard to believe its here in tha ville. Looks like some movie out in California somewhere.. Great job!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze+Jan 11 2006, 05:32 PM~4596733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks guys!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 5 2006, 07:38 PM~4557526
> *[attachmentid=412168]
> *


DAMN! I'm speechless. Simply beautiful.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

CLEAN AZZ 64 HOMIE SELL IT TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks man, I think Im gonna have to drive it befor I can sell it! :biggrin: Im kinda pumped up I sealed the deal on getting my Light bar tonight with Ted Wells! uffin:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I belive U passed the test. that Is a nice name. I like the car bro very NICE another INDIVIDUALS show stopper the BIG I 2006 and beyond 07,08,09, and not gonna stop till the wheels pop and my casket drop. All I can say is real nice brother.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 20 2006, 05:20 PM~4669090
> *DAMN! I'm speechless. Simply beautiful.
> *


Thanks brother  ! How is your car comming along?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 22 2006, 01:04 PM~4679721
> *Thanks brother   ! How is your car comming along?
> *


u get the breaks fixed


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 22 2006, 10:07 AM~4679736
> *u get the breaks fixed
> *


not yet I messed up on one fitting. they will be done tomarrow!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 22 2006, 09:32 PM~4682658
> *not yet I messed up on one fitting. they will be done tomarrow!
> *


cool if u need any help call russ...  call me if u need any help


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 22 2006, 07:45 PM~4683092
> *cool if u need any help call russ...  call me if u need any help
> *


Yea call Russ! all that help done went out the door! If I do that I gotta work on my car on his time! :rofl: :rofl: Just messing with ya Russ! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 23 2006, 07:05 PM~4688374
> *Yea call Russ! all that help done went out the door! If I do that I gotta work on my car on his time! :rofl:  :rofl:  Just messing with ya Russ! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 5 2006, 09:38 PM~4557526
> *[attachmentid=412168]
> *


Looks real good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hey not my fault you call bout an hour before you go out there...cant make plans or anything....LOL...naw its all good...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 25 2006, 10:18 AM~4701369
> *hey not my fault you call bout an hour before you go out there...cant make plans or anything....LOL...naw its all good...
> *


Its all good, you know that! :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i was helpin cheeks last night.....you should have seen the fish in the trunk....thats his next big thing, hes gonna bust out a lincoln with fish in the trunk......who needs WCC to put that shit in.......LOL....Just playin cheeks....you have to admit it was funny, and i dont think that you will have that issue again.....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 22 2006, 09:04 AM~4679721
> *Thanks brother   ! How is your car comming along?
> *


Haven't received any updated pictures yet. Once I do, I'll post them on LayItLow for all to see the great work that Hector does.

I'll be in Chicago in late March to handle some business and check on my baby. Hopefully by summer I'll have it shipped out here to Las Vegas.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 26 2006, 07:18 AM~4708117
> *i was helpin cheeks last night.....you should have seen the fish in the trunk....thats his next big thing, hes gonna bust out a lincoln with fish in the trunk......who needs WCC to put that shit in.......LOL....Just playin cheeks....you have to admit it was funny, and i dont think that you will have that issue again.....
> *


I take it the trunk isent sealing right? that sucks!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 26 2006, 12:41 PM~4710260
> *Haven't received any updated pictures yet. Once I do, I'll post them on LayItLow for all to see the great work that Hector does.
> 
> I'll be in Chicago in late March to handle some business and check on my baby. Hopefully by summer I'll have it shipped out here to Las Vegas.
> *


Sucks that you havent seen anything! I guess they say good things come to thoes who wait! :thumbsup: Keep me updated man!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 26 2006, 06:53 PM~4711412
> *I take it the trunk isent sealing right? that sucks!
> *


maybe u should bring your fishing pole


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn that 4 is looking beautiful homie!
Cant WAIT to Cee the finshed product!
keep up the good work homie!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 27 2006, 10:32 AM~4716586
> *Damn that 4 is looking beautiful homie!
> Cant WAIT to Cee the finshed product!
> keep up the good work homie!
> *


Thanks brother! my only goal is to have it in Vegas this year!


Hay does anybody know if you still have to qualify at a Lowrider show during the year in order to show at the Vegas show?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^ I'm pretty sure that's just for Sweepstakes and Hoppers.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 27 2006, 04:46 PM~4718610
> *Thanks brother! my only goal is to have it in Vegas this year!
> Hay does anybody know if you still have to qualify at a Lowrider show during the year in order to show at the Vegas show?
> *


I think you MIGHT have to just to gaurantee you will get in at Vegas cause so many cars come through,they turn some away!

Ill try and find out for sure Brotha!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 28 2006, 02:14 PM~4723824
> *I think you MIGHT have to just to gaurantee you will get in at Vegas cause so many cars come through,they turn some away!
> 
> Ill try and find out for sure Brotha!
> *


Are you saying that Ill have to gaurantee then that Ill be their? cause they turn so many away?

Thanks for the help finding out for me!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Any new pics?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks real good Josh!!!!!!!!!! U are gonna make the BIG "I" proud. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY+Jan 29 2006, 01:37 PM~4728768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Hurry up and get the interior done i have got to see this bitch on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 7 2006, 06:30 PM~4798175
> *Hurry up and get the interior done i have got to see this bitch on the streets  :biggrin:
> *


The pipes will be getting done the sunday befor casper,and taxes was good to me this year so SOON after that the interior will be done!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 7 2006, 10:14 PM~4798547
> *The pipes will be getting done the sunday befor casper,and taxes was good to me this year so SOON after that the interior will be done!!   :thumbsup:
> *



Good Shit :cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 7 2006, 10:14 PM~4798547
> *The pipes will be getting done the sunday befor casper,and taxes was good to me this year so SOON after that the interior will be done!!   :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 7 2006, 09:14 PM~4798547
> *The pipes will be getting done the sunday befor casper,and taxes was good to me this year so SOON after that the interior will be done!!   :thumbsup:
> *


U ever talk to John? I have to Call Topo at Bowtie tommorow so if not i can ask him about that for you


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Yea do that! I havent got anything back yet and no confermation from John so yea ask for me if yo can!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 


:guns: :guns: :guns: 


Thats what we looked like last Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

anger management????LOL


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 8 2006, 06:02 PM~4806118
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> Thats what we looked like last Saturday.  :biggrin:
> *


that was a blast!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

My new add on! Color bar! with my dumps, and oil coolers!
[attachmentid=455438]


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

My exhaust hangers, I still have to polish them. Thanks Eddie!
[attachmentid=455450]


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I see a Super Show winner!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 9 2006, 10:20 PM~4814339
> *My exhaust hangers, I still have to polish them. Thanks Eddie!
> [attachmentid=455450]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 9 2006, 10:20 PM~4814339
> *My exhaust hangers, I still have to polish them. Thanks Eddie!
> [attachmentid=455450]
> *


how do those work do they hook to the body mounts?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 9 2006, 08:23 PM~4814375
> *I see a Super Show winner!
> *


Thanks brother  That would be nice, but its gonna be hard if Eddie is there! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

i see ya got some new shit :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 11 2006, 01:37 PM~4827132
> *:biggrin:
> *


Yehaaaaa!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 11 2006, 02:08 AM~4825212
> *how do those work do they hook to the body mounts?
> *


you have to drill and tap the frame with one bold then they weld to the pipes!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 12 2006, 11:55 AM~4832415
> *you have to drill and tap the frame with one bold then they weld to the pipes!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I drove the car last night for the first time! It was cool ! a releif almost! :biggrin: Thought I would share! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT PICS! Hey I really like the look of the painted core support. I was wondering about your plans on the wheel tubs, are you going to paint them or chrome the top sides?




> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 5 2006, 09:10 PM~4557352
> *Some new pics of my car! I finally gave it a bath!!  (First time I've washed it in 7 years!)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Are you bringing it to the Tulsa Picnic?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2006, 05:57 PM~4848178
> *TTT PICS! Hey I really like the look of the painted core support. I was wondering about your plans on the wheel tubs, are you going to paint them or chrome the top sides?
> *


they are getting painted


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2006, 03:57 PM~4848178
> *TTT PICS! Hey I really like the look of the painted core support. I was wondering about your plans on the wheel tubs, are you going to paint them or chrome the top sides?
> *


Thanks brother! :thumbsup: Im gonna paint them top and bottem! Iv got one and Im still waiting on the other one, Iv been waiting on it for like 4 months now! Soon as I get that I can fab up my battery tray and paint them!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 14 2006, 05:16 PM~4848858
> *Are you bringing it to the Tulsa Picnic?
> *


I would really like to! when exactly is it? Im doing my very best to get it out this summer. Hopefully soon John Kennedy will get back with me on my interior sampels so I can go ahead and get my kit ordered and out of the way!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 15 2006, 07:52 PM~4856411
> *I would really like to! when exactly is it? Im doing my very best to get it out this summer. Hopefully soon John Kennedy will get back with me on my interior sampels so I can go ahead and get my kit ordered and out of the way!
> *


July 9th, right after the 30th Anni.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 16 2006, 03:29 PM~4861859
> *July 9th, right after the 30th Anni.
> *


I would like to! but Im already going to take almost 2 weeks for Vegas I guess well have to see when it gets closer!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

i didnt know you and justin were such good friends , lol ,,,,,,,,,, man thats messed up ......lololololol ... hey and dont be doing that shit in my garage or on my car ! lolol


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2006, 10:27 PM~4877348
> *i didnt know you and justin were such good friends , lol ,,,,,,,,,, man thats messed up ......lololololol ... hey and dont be doing that shit in my garage or on my car ! lolol
> *



better bring the KY, when in KY :ugh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn brent at least it was doggy style lol


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 19 2006, 05:30 AM~4877373
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn brent at least it was doggy style lol
> *


lol


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

thanks josh , looks good :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that shit is not right !


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

damn now i see where u got the money to build the car :uh: :barf:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

wow :0 Pitbull doggystyle!


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 19 2006, 03:27 PM~4877348
> *i didnt know you and justin were such good friends , lol ,,,,,,,,,, man thats messed up ......lololololol ... hey and dont be doing that shit in my garage or on my car ! lolol
> *


josh is my bitch......lol


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 18 2006, 11:59 PM~4877640
> *damn now i see where u got the money to build the car  :uh:  :barf:
> *


i always wondered


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 18 2006, 11:03 PM~4877685
> *wow  :0 Pitbull doggystyle!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I got violated and diddent even know it! I hope Justin's face shows up on a Gay porn web site! Ill do my best to make sure it does!


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

i wanna see the stripes u put down on pitbull??? not the gay stuff lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

just a breaking line for the two tone. Also putting a couple accent lines on the car.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Feb 19 2006, 10:42 AM~4879930
> *i wanna see the stripes u put down on pitbull??? not the gay stuff lol
> *


I wanna see the stripes too!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 19 2006, 10:40 AM~4879921
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I got violated and diddent even know it! I hope Justin's face shows up on a  Gay porn web site! Ill do my best to make sure it does!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

I guess some people do their best work when their high, and some people do their best work getting rammed :biggrin: 

The ride is looking sick Josh great work lets see some more pics!!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Feb 20 2006, 05:40 AM~4885883
> *I guess some people do their best work when their high, and some people do their best work getting rammed :biggrin:
> 
> The ride is looking sick Josh great work lets see some more pics!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U know Josh will never hear the end of this!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Look its fiddy and fire crotch...LOL


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME+Feb 20 2006, 03:40 AM~4885883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the worst part about it ! atleast I got a good laph out of it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

Yo!

I like that car pretty much!


 


Alex


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

lets see the exhaust! :0


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 4 2006, 02:59 PM~4976060
> *lets see the exhaust!  :0
> *



Ya, i have been waiting to see it done with those hangers!


GIT-R-DONE!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

WHAT UP DAWG


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Mar 4 2006, 05:03 PM~4976072
> *Ya,  i have been waiting to see it done with those hangers!
> GIT-R-DONE!
> 
> ...


It has been done for a week. Josh is slackin on the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Brent told me you went up to detroit. should have let me know we could have hung out.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 4 2006, 09:24 PM~4977380
> *It has been done for a week. Josh is slackin on the pics  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

clean ass car homie :thumbsup:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Well where the fuck are the exhuast pics Damnit!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Mar 8 2006, 08:58 PM~5005172
> *Well where the fuck are the exhuast pics Damnit!
> *


I think he forgot he has a topic on here :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

One More Time!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

The car looks good! :thumbsup: I'll be watching this tread. Good meeting you this weekend at Chad's.




You forgot your Hamilton babe from the bar! all she needs is TWO SHOTS AND A FLOWER! :roflmao:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

Good to meet you this weekend....can't wait to see your ride in person!!!! It looks like its gonna put the G in GANGSTA!!! Also I hope you like the music you got up here (I am the beat maker)...Soon enough I hope I can have you stripe this...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Hay!!! I did forget about this thing!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

That 3 is nice man!  the color is just right on that thing!

Iv been really buisy guys, striping cars and doing Brents roof. My camra is broke also. Its all good Iv got some big shit happening really soon so keep a look out! :scrutinize:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 26 2006, 03:21 PM~5123649
> *That 3 is nice man!   the color is just right on that thing!
> 
> Iv been really buisy guys, striping cars and doing Brents roof. My camra is broke also. Its all good Iv got some big shit happening really soon so keep a look out! :scrutinize:
> *



Still waiting to see the exhaust pics, i wanna see those stainless hangers used!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

the exhaust looks really good in person.....sounds nice too


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

I can't wait to see up the ride up close


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 17 2006, 12:19 PM~5258841
> *the exhaust looks really good in person.....sounds nice too
> *


I wanna see pics @#$%ER! :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Josh was kidnapped by aliens.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 18 2006, 05:50 AM~5264448
> *I wanna see pics @#$%ER! :biggrin:
> *



Curtis, you have now been nominated to go take pics!


GIT-R-DONE!


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Thats Curtis your LayItLow friendly reporter....LOL


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks nice.  Is it going to be done this year?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Maybe we can get pics of the exhaust and interior at the same time :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 17 2006, 11:16 AM~5444391
> *Maybe we can get pics of the exhaust and interior at the same time  :0
> *


I hope


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 18 2006, 08:07 AM~5264497
> *Josh was kidnapped by aliens.
> *


Are they teaching him to further develop his pinstripping skills?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^Nope he is being probed. And taught Alienese.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 17 2006, 09:02 PM~5447680
> *^^Nope he is being probed.  And taught Alienese.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

you guys are killing me!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

Nice Aircraft parts!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Shit looks good bro. Glad to see you figured out how to get the pics up :biggrin: 

When's Mr.H going to work his magic? Oh and you forgot the pic of your pumps!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn I love those slow downs did Brent have those made? Interior looks great too


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Those slow downs are the shit Josh.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

B_A_L_L_E_R


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964+May 22 2006, 08:27 PM~5477409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, thanks brother:thumbsup: that is dumb how you have to do that! Dunno when we are starting I still have to paint some stuff for the other one!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+May 23 2006, 01:33 AM~5478706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Come on Josh I wanna see it in one piece. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Been a while since i dropped in on your buildup Josh... looking badass, cant wait to see it bust out! uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

REAL HOT!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 26 2006, 05:10 PM~5502518
> *Come on Josh I wanna see it in one piece. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


so do I brother! :biggrin:  this summer!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 27 2006, 05:17 PM~5506837
> *Been a while since i dropped in on your buildup Josh... looking badass, cant wait to see it bust out!  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: hows your comming?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 27 2006, 05:24 PM~5506856
> *REAL HOT!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

The ride is coming out sweet, much props! i cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@May 28 2006, 02:38 PM~5509972
> *The ride is coming out sweet, much props!  i cant wait to see it in person!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Your car is my favorite project ride to view. You've given me some inspiration for my '64 Impala SS.

Have you considered installing a moonroof?


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

nice ride man i never even knew this post was around


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jun 8 2006, 01:47 AM~5571685
> *nice ride man i never even knew this post was around
> *


now ya know.  sup ronnie


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

It was nice seeing you this weekend homie. uffin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 7 2006, 05:55 PM~5569911
> *Your car is my favorite project ride to view. You've given me some inspiration for my '64 Impala SS.
> 
> Have you considered installing a moonroof?
> *


thanks alot ! :thumbsup: Im not much on the moon roofs in the old schools, thats just my opinion!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 26 2006, 11:42 AM~5670446
> *It was nice seeing you this weekend homie.  uffin:
> *


yea you too man! let me know if you post them pics so I can save them!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jun 7 2006, 10:47 PM~5571685
> *nice ride man i never even knew this post was around
> *


Shittt homie you know you can't read....... :biggrin: 

whats up with that Linc.....


Back to the subject of the post..... Man the car looks awsome....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

what up homie?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 26 2005, 04:31 AM~3884997
> *[attachmentid=289593]
> [attachmentid=289594]
> [attachmentid=289595]
> ...


NICE WORK THERE HOMMIE


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i see we have the same taste in cars :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

THAT SHIT IS PHAT


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 27 2006, 11:05 AM~5676649
> *what up homie?
> *


whats up brother!! :wave: How you guys doing?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 27 2006, 10:02 PM~5680489
> *i see we have the same taste in cars  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like that man ! is it kandy ?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP+Jun 27 2006, 10:07 PM~5680514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jun 26 2006, 07:04 PM~5672545
> *yea you too man! let me know if you post them pics so I can save them!
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2006, 08:01 AM~5698556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jul 3 2006, 11:42 AM~5708553
> *:thumbsup:
> *


More pics of the car not your ugly mugs. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jun 28 2006, 02:29 PM~5684445
> *I like that man ! is it kandy ?
> *


yes sir, that pic was on a cloudy day..


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

I like how you opted to paint the rear end.. looks classy it made the chrome and paint contrast stand out. beautiful car the work put into shows :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the great work homie


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

very nice ride bro


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 3 2006, 12:44 PM~5708561
> *More pics of the car not your ugly mugs. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah what he said. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Congrats Josh!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

congrats for what?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider+Jul 6 2006, 01:20 AM~5723411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

sory guys! Iv really havent worked on the car in awhile. Iv been doing alot of side work! But what has been taking up most of my time is, I just signed on a house today with my girlfreind and Iv bought her a ring and we are gonna get married in a couple months. Lets just say Iv done a little, Ill have pics of the interior, bumpers, and grill all installed and ready................soon :thumbsup:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jul 28 2006, 08:42 PM~5862119
> *sory guys! Iv really havent worked on the car in awhile. Iv been doing alot of side work! But what has been taking up most of my time is, I just signed on a house today with my girlfreind and Iv bought her a ring and we are gonna get married in a couple months. Lets just say Iv done a little, Ill have pics of the interior, bumpers, and grill all installed and ready................soon :thumbsup:
> *



Where is the exhaust pics homie! hook a brotha up!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 27 2006, 09:10 PM~5856224
> *Congrats Josh!!
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

what color is your imp bro?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Jul 28 2006, 05:57 PM~5860456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i was talking about  

Josh give me a call tommorow if you are around i want to come by and check out the trey :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

congrats on the house and the up coming wedding :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Tight work brother, very nice work thats gone into you car !!!! Congrats on your upcoming wedding also...... :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

roof that Pinhead Red has been working on

see more pics , go to post your rides , stripes and patterns by Pinhead Red


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

congrats Josh.that trey's roof looks good!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 28 2006, 09:36 PM~5862417
> *thats what i was talking about
> *


Ohh , I don't get out much, so I'm not down with all the gossip.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jul 28 2006, 10:42 PM~5862119
> *sory guys! Iv really havent worked on the car in awhile. Iv been doing alot of side work! But what has been taking up most of my time is, I just signed on a house today with my girlfreind and Iv bought her a ring and we are gonna get married in a couple months. Lets just say Iv done a little, Ill have pics of the interior, bumpers, and grill all installed and ready................soon :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Shizzam! Thats bad as fuck! I need a roof done by PinHeadRed!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jul 29 2006, 12:13 PM~5864544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jul 30 2006, 04:20 PM~5869057
> *
> you got my #   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


congrats on the house :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I saw your car at Brents today and all I can say is damn. I better step it up alittle


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Josh the Impala looks hella good. I got to see it today.


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 31 2006, 05:03 PM~5877252
> *Josh the Impala looks hella good. I got to see it today.
> *


Congrats on the house bro 


and the Fn roof is bad as hell 

MAD PROPS ON THE ROOF


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 07:09 PM~5870734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Damn Doe! just cause I took a shit in your house the first time I came over dosent mean I always have to shit! :scrutinize:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Jul 30 2006, 04:30 PM~5869856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was their a get together I wasent invited to?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jul 31 2006, 11:13 PM~5878877
> *was their a get together I wasent invited to?
> *


no I was just picking up my upper a arms from Brent


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Nope I was showing Brent the Fleetwood I picked up.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 1 2006, 02:13 PM~5882958
> *Nope I was showing Brent the Fleetwood I picked up.
> *


sweet! lets see some pix


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I know its alot to deal with moving but finish the damn car


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

hey Josh,,,very nice work,,call me if you need anything. By the way, did you end up getting the house we talked about???


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 1 2006, 02:51 PM~5883220
> *sweet! lets see some pix
> *


don't have any pics plus i wouldn't know how to post them. It's a 96 Brougham, it's got this factory camelion paint. it goes from green to blue to purple. ahs the viynal roof, also has the AstroRoof. I had to get me something to drive when my little girl is born


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this car done yet?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Aug 1 2006, 06:36 PM~5884509
> *hey Josh,,,very nice work,,call me if you need anything.  By the way, did you end up getting the house we talked about???
> *


no, that one fell thrue but, we like this one better. Its a nicer house in a better area. it has a smaller garage but alot of potenial. I can add on to the garage if I wanted. We also paid a great price on it so if we sell it we can make a good amount of money on it!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Aug 3 2006, 05:23 PM~5898476
> *this car done yet?
> *


nope been buisy with everybody elses stuff


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 1 2006, 04:12 PM~5878872
> *Damn Doe! just cause I took a shit in your house the first time I came over dosent mean I always have to shit!  :scrutinize:
> *


dont feel bad he always shit up my house too


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Aug 5 2006, 06:22 PM~5908788
> *dont feel bad he always shit up my house too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

shit that was fun as hell ridin saturday night....4 RIDERS....4 Nice & Clean cars...... RIDIN.....some of em swangin......you all are crazy....LOL


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 7 2006, 09:10 AM~5917233
> *shit that was fun as hell ridin saturday night....4 RIDERS....4 Nice & Clean cars...... RIDIN.....some of em swangin......you all are crazy....LOL
> *


I had a blast!!!! Im still waiting to see the pics from sat.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 9 2006, 08:13 PM~5937497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

any progress pics of the ,,, TEST,,,,,,,,ical ..... lol  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 29 2006, 10:11 AM~5863815
> *roof that Pinhead Red has been working on
> 
> see more pics , go to post your rides , stripes and patterns by Pinhead Red
> ...


damn. :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

pics when did they take pics?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 10 2006, 03:44 PM~5942929
> *any progress pics of the ,,, TEST,,,,,,,,ical ..... lol   :biggrin:
> *


none that I know of, unless you took em! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2006, 08:07 PM~5944467
> *damn.  :0
> *


thanks brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice to see you out in the car today :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

it was fun rollin in a line up with ya today....i think that is the first time i have ever done that with you in one....... :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yea that was cool! It would have been better if the car was lifted. I was a nervous wreck the whole time!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 24 2006, 09:40 PM~6237782
> *nice to see you out in the car today :biggrin:
> *


thanks man! I better not catch you selling that car for a bucket!! :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 25 2006, 05:18 PM~6242000
> *yea that was cool! It would have been better if the car was lifted. I was a nervous wreck the whole time!
> *


You had the 4 out??? :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What up Stranger? :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 25 2006, 03:22 PM~6242042
> *You had the 4 out???  :0
> *


yea I took it to a show right up the road from me! I just wanted to drive it man!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 25 2006, 05:25 PM~6242065
> *yea I took it to a show right up the road from me! I just wanted to drive it man!
> *


PICTURES MOTHERFUCKER PICTURES!!! :angry:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 25 2006, 03:23 PM~6242046
> *What up Stranger?  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 25 2006, 05:19 PM~6242017
> *thanks man! I better not catch you selling that car for a bucket!! :roflmao:
> *


just caught up in the moment I ain't ever selling that car


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Pics??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 26 2006, 11:36 AM~6246976
> *Pics??????????????????????????????????????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 26 2006, 01:23 PM~6247321
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Hey you cant say anything. We've been waiting on your shit too. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Ill see what I can do! Ill see if Brent will put some up for me


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Fuck! I always have to work when the good cars come out for the first time :angry:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

at least show em the new guts :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice ass ride homie love the pics and the time you putting in to it ohhhh plus all the cash well worth it looks great..


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks homie!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn thats beautiful, great work man!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

hey homie wasup with the 80 monte in the back you selling it


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 28 2006, 01:52 AM~6258353
> *hey homie wasup with the 80 monte in the back you selling it
> *


NO SIR , id have to sell my soul with it .... :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 28 2006, 02:22 AM~6258560
> *how much?
> *


really isnt a price :nono: ,,, PITBULL ENERGY DRINK offered 30gs , i told them :nono: ..that car helped put my business on the map :biggrin: 














HERE'S A FEW MORE PICS, SINCE YOU SEEM TO LIKE THE CAR . THANKS FOR THE INTEREST THOUGH


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn homie thats one of the nicest 80's i seen, with a blower, it tought i seen it a while back in the for sale forums?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good as fuck Josh! :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> TTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2006, 03:23 PM~6256566
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

love the car homie


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

won't be long and we can ride out together


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

yo josh, car is starting to look close now huh? Great job bro, gimme a call sometime.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Sep 28 2006, 03:06 PM~6264249
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Sep 28 2006, 09:20 PM~6264369
> *
> *


lovin his car...un-confused? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Car is looking good Josh........much respect homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

[/quote]

Inspiration! Inspiration! Good thing I'm moving back to Las Vegas with mine. Don't want to be near this guy when he's out rolling.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

No patterns on the top yet. :biggrin: 


Looks nice.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

lookin good josh


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 29 2006, 10:43 AM~6270579
> *No patterns on the top yet.  :biggrin:
> Looks nice.
> *


Patterns?! That would compliment this car well, but what colors? I think a combination of golds, pearls and white would suit it best.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

>


Inspiration! Inspiration! Good thing I'm moving back to Las Vegas with mine. Don't want to be near this guy when he's out rolling.
[/quote]

thats cool Im planing on taking it to Vegas next year


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Sep 29 2006, 08:43 AM~6270579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iv thought about that alot but, I doubt if I do that to this one. The only way is If I could figure out the type of pearls that Doc uses. witch I hear isent going to be easy!  :scrutinize:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega+Sep 28 2006, 11:52 AM~6264158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 1 2006, 09:54 AM~6281147
> *Iv thought about that alot but, I doubt if I do that to this one. The only way is If I could figure out the type of pearls that Doc uses. witch I hear isent going to be easy!   :scrutinize:
> *


Well, "G" and I are in constant contact. And he's even called me a few times. I'll write him and ask him. Or if he calls soon, I'll try to remember to ask him. Patterns would really set "The Test" off.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I hear its making a trip up north real soon for some trunk love! :0


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Where's the plaque? It will be in great hands up north! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 1 2006, 07:46 PM~6283931
> *Where's the plaque?  It will be in great hands up north! :biggrin:
> *



Yes it will :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 1 2006, 07:46 PM~6283931
> *Where's the plaque?  It will be in great hands up north! :biggrin:
> *


Yea, i wonder which issue this one will be setup of the month?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2006, 06:05 PM~6284022
> *Yea, i wonder which issue this one will be setup of the month?
> *


Thats a good ???????? 2 months in a row and then we skip a month and then he is at it again..... :0 :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Oct 1 2006, 08:53 PM~6284287
> *Thats a good ???????? 2 months in a row and then we skip a month and then he is at it again.....  :0  :0
> *


the years not over yet :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 1 2006, 01:12 PM~6282419
> *Well, "G" and I are in constant contact. And he's even called me a few times. I'll write him and ask him. Or if he calls soon, I'll try to remember to ask him. Patterns would really set "The Test" off.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Oct 1 2006, 03:40 PM~6283473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cant put it in till the car is done. To me thats a finishing touch!


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 1 2006, 08:54 AM~6281147
> *Iv thought about that alot but, I doubt if I do that to this one. The only way is If I could figure out the type of pearls that Doc uses. witch I hear isent going to be easy!   :scrutinize:
> *


stanley told me he has all kinds of old school pearls


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2006, 05:40 PM~6283473
> *I hear its making a trip up north real soon for some trunk love!  :0
> *


Hollywood Customs in Chicago? That's cool. How come Brent isn't doing the set-up?


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 2 2006, 05:35 PM~6290420
> *Hollywood Customs in Chicago? That's cool. How come Brent isn't doing the set-up?
> *


Not that far...










...Nevermind, not my place to say. :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 2 2006, 06:06 PM~6290685
> *Not that far...
> ...Nevermind, not my place to say. :biggrin:
> *


I :dunno:. Since he said North the only place I could think of was Chicago and Hollywood Customs.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 2 2006, 04:48 PM~6290968
> *I  :dunno:. Since he said North the only place I could think of was Chicago and Hollywood Customs.
> *




My guess is its going to Ohio.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

i would say that would be a great guess since they have been showing up quite a bit in LRM here lately! great guys up that way!

Car looks great. Good to see quality shit coming out of the ville, and it seems to be there is gonna be alot next year...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 2 2006, 06:21 PM~6290303
> *yeap! Im glad! that means I dont have to look at it for awhile. Im hoping that Ill only have to go up once and see the car . I like to not look at it for awhile cause I get tired of looking at it. Even thoe its going to be a good reason fo me to go and hang out.
> cant put it in till the car is done. To me thats a finishing touch!
> *


I hear you, im sure it will be a much needed break. But at least it will be in the hands of another perfectionist. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 3 2006, 02:15 AM~6293824
> *I hear you, im sure it will be a much needed break. But at least it will be in the hands of another perfectionist.  :biggrin:
> *



Yes it will :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 2 2006, 03:35 PM~6290420
> *Hollywood Customs in Chicago? That's cool. How come Brent isn't doing the set-up?
> *


its going up to Ohio to Mr. Hardline the guy that got setup of the month twice in a row. He is a good freind of mine.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 2 2006, 11:15 PM~6293824
> *I hear you, im sure it will be a much needed break. But at least it will be in the hands of another perfectionist.  :biggrin:
> *


lol, another perfectionist? I do really need a break so I can worry about my house and do alot of prcticeing on my patterns and stripes


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Oct 2 2006, 08:21 PM~6292597
> *i would say that would be a great guess since they have been showing up quite a bit in LRM here lately!  great guys up that way!
> 
> Car looks great.  Good to see quality shit coming out of the ville, and it seems to be there is gonna be alot next year...
> *


thanks alot brother! yea I think Louisville is going to make a big impression in the Lowriding world next year!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I second that as well.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 3 2006, 04:55 PM~6298014
> *thanks alot brother! yea I think Louisville is going to make a big impression in the Lowriding world next year!
> *


I beleive louisville already is making a huge impact , I've heard that same statement over the phone from 2 different respectful low builders, We spoke and he asumed that i was from louisville because I have a build up topic on here and I live in Ky LOL! :biggrin: Maybe i need to relocate! E-town is not the same no more hopefully when the rides are finished it will reboot the feeling


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 3 2006, 04:55 PM~6298014
> *thanks alot brother! yea I think Louisville is going to make a big impression in the Lowriding world next year!
> *


I think we are going to make a big LOWER IMPRESSION


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 4 2006, 01:39 AM~6302217
> *I think we are going to make a big LOWER IMPRESSION
> *


Nice play on words. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

H.O.K DP's glint gold and deep orange


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 4 2006, 01:39 AM~6302217
> *I think we are going to make a big LOWER IMPRESSION
> *


A big"I" impression!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 4 2006, 05:50 PM~6306151
> *A big"I" impression!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: BIG "I"mpression.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 4 2006, 05:23 PM~6307290
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

It was cool meeting you today bro! Some cool motherfuckers up in tha ville, makes me wanna move!!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

big ''I'' baby in the 07 ... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 7 2006, 03:34 PM~6325109
> *It was cool meeting you today bro! Some cool motherfuckers up in tha ville, makes me wanna move!!
> *


yea good meeting you too brother!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 13 2006, 06:23 AM~6360929
> *big ''I'' baby in the 07 ... :biggrin:
> *


 hno: <--they gonna be like that!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

COOLASSREDHEADS.COM












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

you silly man! we had a blast! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 30 2006, 05:09 PM~6474743
> *you silly man! we had a blast! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE?!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Whats up Josh? Hows the four coming along?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 1 2006, 04:41 PM~6486907
> *WHAT UP HOMIE?!
> *


WHAT UP!!!! hows everything your way?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 1 2006, 09:07 PM~6488452
> *Whats up Josh? Hows the four coming along?
> *


whats up homie! havent done much man working on the house alot and strugling to make the end meet! Im doing everything I can to get some money togather to get my garage up and going so I can start doing painting and striping. Its just really hard right now untile I get the garage up and going. I need to find a good deal on an air compressor and some lights! so the car is last on my list.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

VERY NICE RIDE.


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

that orange imp looks real similar tojimmys at show n go!

but nice.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by back yard boogie_@Nov 5 2006, 04:22 AM~6506714
> *that orange imp looks real similar tojimmys at show n go!
> 
> but nice.
> *


really not even close to the same...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, no shit.lol


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2006, 02:23 PM~6256566
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love that color


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Whats up Josh. Another weekend, another edition to your web site..........


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

www.coolassredheads.com


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

It looks like he pinstrips that beard on his face....... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

got some cheese on my white tee.....LOL


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Nov 6 2006, 06:29 AM~6512387
> *It looks like he pinstrips that beard on his face....... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 6 2006, 08:00 AM~6512418
> *got some cheese on my white tee.....LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

So its coming this way?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 8 2006, 07:58 AM~6526520
> *So its coming this way?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 5 2006, 07:48 AM~6507165
> *love that color
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Nov 6 2006, 04:29 AM~6512387
> *It looks like he pinstrips that beard on his face....... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 5 2006, 08:52 PM~6510920
> *Whats up Josh. Another weekend, another edition to your web site..........
> 
> 
> ...


"I eat chips in my white tee!... I drip chees in my white tee.." :roflmao: :roflmao: of coarse Brittany always laphing at me in the background! :scrutinize: by the way, when in the hell did you take that pic?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

PLEASE GET YOUR 64 DONE , SO WE CAN SHUT ALL THESE MOTHA FUCKERS DOWN , KILLN THEM ASSES IN O7 ..... HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW , PULL UP OR SHUT UP ! LOL ............ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 20 2006, 08:11 PM~6607397
> *PLEASE GET YOUR 64 DONE , SO WE CAN SHUT ALL THESE MOTHA FUCKERS DOWN , KILLN THEM ASSES IN O7 ..... HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW , PULL UP OR SHUT UP ! LOL ............ :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 20 2006, 10:11 PM~6607397
> *PLEASE GET YOUR 64 DONE , SO WE CAN SHUT ALL THESE MOTHA FUCKERS DOWN , KILLN THEM ASSES IN O7 ..... HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW , PULL UP OR SHUT UP ! LOL ............ :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn you are worse than russ, shit starter :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hey i didnt start that shit dont point a finger at me, someone who was talkin shit with someone other than myself did.......ASSHOLES!!!!!! LOL :tongue:  :rofl:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I hope that wasent directed twards me! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Just dropping by.. :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 20 2006, 08:11 PM~6607397
> *PLEASE GET YOUR 64 DONE , SO WE CAN SHUT ALL THESE MOTHA FUCKERS DOWN , KILLN THEM ASSES IN O7 ..... HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW , PULL UP OR SHUT UP ! LOL ............ :0  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hey not trying to be a dick but WHAT IS THIS SHIT I HOPE TO SEE THIS CAR OUT IN 07



by the way what is it going to shut 

car show

picnic's


or hops 

thats what i want to no so can make sure in get the right car done




by the way the stips on that dash looks good 


todays date is 11/21/06 next year aint that far away 


or did you mean to say see it at the end of 07 closer to 08 :biggrin: :0 


i tried to stay off this bullshit but i think people like to get me going now i have to go i only got like 7 weeks to get my next project done see all you MUTHAFUKA'S IN 07


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:0 hno: :0....

Im pretty sure pitbull was just messin around. If not I guess I better get to building too....er wait...I have air.. fuck.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 22 2006, 05:31 AM~6614579
> *:0  hno:  :0....
> 
> Im pretty sure pitbull was just messin around. If not I guess I better get to building too....er wait...I have air.. fuck.
> *


yeah , JUST MESSIN AROUND :biggrin: 






















and maybe not  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 21 2006, 06:36 PM~6613795
> *hno: hey not trying to be a dick but WHAT IS THIS SHIT I HOPE TO SEE THIS CAR OUT IN 07
> by the way what is it going to shut
> 
> ...


comon John lighten up we just having a goodtime with all this bullshit! dont take it to the hart! :roflmao: :roflmao:


Kinda sounds like you want to be my comp.??????? hno:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

We're going to come see you one weekend and check out the balling ass ride you got. How soon until its ready for me and Billy to come pick apart?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

admission to see it isnt cheap ! :0


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 22 2006, 10:31 AM~6616945
> *admission to see it isnt cheap ! :0
> *



Sorry brother, we're grandfathered in! Who is that young kid?? And those 2 skinny guys??


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

WOW Thats some old stuff there.....look at fieval.....i mean look at tony's ears!!!! LOL


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 22 2006, 06:14 PM~6617146
> *Sorry brother, we're grandfathered in!  Who is that young kid??  And those 2 skinny guys??
> 
> 
> ...


damn how old is that ? i dont see mike , sean , or john in that one ..


whats justin doin the back , didnt know he was uce too..


cool pic , but josh does look like a **** ....... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 22 2006, 09:14 AM~6617146
> *Sorry brother, we're grandfathered in!  Who is that young kid??  And those 2 skinny guys??
> 
> 
> ...


damnit it wont download all the way on my computer! this sux! Yea Justin was uso also, oh yea! Kiss my ass Brent!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 22 2006, 06:35 AM~6616540
> *We're going to come see you one weekend and check out the balling ass ride you got.  How soon until its ready for me and Billy to come pick apart??  :0  :0  :0
> *


I hope your not trying to clown Jeff! :0 Their isent anything you can show me that dont drive me insane already! and you know me I have NEVER braged on, or talked shit about my car! never will Im gonna keep it real and let the car do all the talking like always!


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

know that looks more like my grandson hahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 22 2006, 03:49 PM~6619461
> *know that looks more like my grandson hahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: you know we will always be family Pat! thats my granpa! :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

you know this, have a good turkey day


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 23 2006, 12:47 AM~6619448
> *I hope your not trying to clown Jeff!  :0  Their isent anything you can show me that dont drive me insane already! and you know me I have NEVER braged on, or talked shit about my car! never will Im gonna keep it real and let the car do all the talking like always!
> *



you dont have to brag ,, cause ill do it for ya ! 


cant wait till the first time we go hunting in it .. :biggrin: 


oh yeah ... HUNTING : (verb) meaning ; rolling around looking for someone to SERVE !


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 22 2006, 03:58 PM~6619529
> *you know this, have a good turkey day
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 22 2006, 04:06 PM~6619571
> *you dont have to brag ,, cause ill do it for ya !
> cant wait till the first time we go  hunting in it .. :biggrin:
> oh yeah ... HUNTING : (verb) meaning ; rolling around looking for someone to  SERVE !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *damn how old is that ? i dont see mike , sean , or john in that one ..
> *


That's a few years before those guys came around. That's pic is Lous and Lex and some Indy guys



> *I hope your not trying to clown Jeff! shocked.gif Their isent anything you can show me that dont drive me insane already! and you know me I have NEVER braged on, or talked shit about my car! never will Im gonna keep it real and let the car do all the talking like always!*


Nah, I'm just talking about how you say we pick peoples shit apart. We know you do shit right


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 22 2006, 11:14 AM~6617146
> *Sorry brother, we're grandfathered in!  Who is that young kid??  And those 2 skinny guys??
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Jason J with his eyes closed?


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

PICS


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 22 2006, 04:06 PM~6619571
> *you dont have to brag ,, cause ill do it for ya !
> cant wait till the first time we go  hunting in it .. :biggrin:
> oh yeah ... HUNTING : (verb) meaning ; rolling around looking for someone to  SERVE !
> *


i hope yall no what you getting your self into 

all i want to no is when is this car going to be out 
i would like to be first on your list 









josh yes i want some 

but you might want to answer that one ? 



is it a hopper on not


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 22 2006, 05:08 PM~6619945
> *Is that Jason J with his eyes closed?
> *


lol,,yup, its J


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Nov 22 2006, 10:05 PM~6620813
> *lol,,yup, its J
> *


CRAZZZZZY looking back at that shit huh B? Funny how some people look so different now, but some people look exactly the same.... what is this like 1998??? Little Jesse had to be like 15 here... Look at Aarons goofy ass!

Is that Jeff Spicoli from Fast Times at Ridgemont High standing next to you?









hno: hno: hno:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 22 2006, 10:18 PM~6620899
> * what is this like 1998??? ... Look at Aarons goofy ass!
> 
> *


Yeah, I think it's 98. My first Uso show too.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at Billy Ross!

BTW, whatever happened to Bouncer??


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 23 2006, 03:33 AM~6620409
> *i hope yall no what you getting your self into
> 
> all i want to no is when is this car going to be out
> ...


 hes gonna tell you it isnt , and wasnt built for that ...


but we'll just see about that ... :biggrin: 

























i told you josh i would get you in some shit .............lol

and its good to see the old john back too


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

sup ladies :wave:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 22 2006, 08:38 PM~6621089
> *Yeah, I think it's 98.  My first Uso show too.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: at Billy Ross!
> ...


yea, looking back,,,,,that dude was a stalker. Hey J, guess where he works now???? COKE..for real.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i wanna go hunting too.....LOL....gotta get a strong back bone first!!!! LOL


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yea brent looks like your gonna get me in trouble everybody knows what this is all about and its not hopping I'm glad to see john not builing something with dubs now I guess everybody can think me and brent :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

accually john I'm just going to wait till you get yours done then I'm going to bring mine out :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

BUT ,john is waiting for you and im waitng on john ,,,,,,, damn nobodies gonna get done.........lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we are never going to get anything done like this! I guess Im just gonna have to get clowned to make Jonh feel better! :biggrin: :dunno: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 23 2006, 10:44 AM~6619441
> *damnit it wont download all the way on my computer!  this sux! Yea Justin was uso also, oh yea! Kiss my ass Brent!
> *


not me ho mo


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 23 2006, 09:32 PM~6626998
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we are never going to get anything done like this! I guess Im just gonna have to get clowned to make Jonh feel better! :biggrin:  :dunno:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


don't ever do me no favor's just get that car done in 07


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

what's going on with the car give us some updates


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 26 2006, 06:29 PM~6640919
> *don't ever do me no favor's just get that car done in 07
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 27 2006, 11:49 AM~6645107
> *what's going on with the car give us some updates
> *


Havent done much at all. Ill be getting the bumpers all finished up and some other small stuff soon but nothing other than that :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 27 2006, 03:29 AM~6640919
> *don't ever do me no favor's just get that car done in 07
> *


yeah ,,, get the car done , goes for both of ya  :biggrin:























oh , and me to ! lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 27 2006, 08:29 PM~6647102
> *yeah ,,, get the car done , goes for both of ya    :biggrin:
> oh , and me to ! lol
> *



Yeah but if you are talking about yourself it would be car*S*. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt.....whats up josh :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I figured since everybody is telling somebody else to get their car done, when the person saying it should be finishing their car, it's only right that I do it too. So pretty please with sugar on top finish your fucking car. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 30 2006, 09:45 PM~6671196
> *I figured since everybody is telling somebody else to get their car done, when the person saying it should be finishing their car, it's only right that I do it too.  So pretty please with sugar on top finish your fucking car. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Im trying homie! Ill let you know when I do!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

hmmm sounds like there might be some swangin in the near future for somebody i hope


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Out of curiosity did you have to do any rust repair on it?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 2 2006, 11:51 AM~6679751
> *Out of curiosity did you have to do any rust repair on it?
> *


YES he did.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 27 2006, 05:37 PM~6646663
> *Havent done much at all. Ill be getting the bumpers all finished up and some other small stuff soon but nothing other than that :biggrin:
> *


Make sure you put gas in it when it comes up here im ready to drive it.... :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 2 2006, 09:51 AM~6679751
> *Out of curiosity did you have to do any rust repair on it?
> *


Yep! The car wasent the nices car to start with. I put full quarters in it, rear floor pans,had to build the lower trunk seal and left drip rail on the roof from scratch. both rear body mounts and some small holes in the rest of the floors. Then you have the typical fender, hood lip and door rust. Iv been building this car on a budget from day one.Hell basicllythe whole time Iv been building the car Iv been makeing less than $14on the hour. My dad and I have put ALOT of work in this car I have a few regrets with stuff that I wish I could have done but all in all Im happy with the way it has come around.

Sorry I kinda drug that answer out a little :biggrin: :uh: :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Dec 3 2006, 11:31 AM~6684837
> *Make sure you put gas in it when it comes up here im ready to drive it.... :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


bring your car down and well trade until my car is done :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 3 2006, 11:41 PM~6687978
> *Yep! The car wasent the nices car to start with. I put full quarters in it, rear floor pans,had to build the lower trunk seal and left drip rail on the roof from scratch. both rear body mounts and some small holes in the rest of the floors. Then you have the typical fender, hood lip and door rust. Iv been building this car on a budget from day one.Hell basicllythe whole time Iv been building the car Iv been makeing less than $14on the hour. My dad and I have put ALOT of work in this car I have a few regrets with stuff that I wish I could have done but all in all Im happy with the way it has come around.
> 
> Sorry I kinda drug that answer out a little :biggrin:  :uh:  :wave:
> *


THATS WHAT THE FUCK IM SAYING JOSH! BALLIN ON A BUDJET AND STILL GOT THINGS CRACKING! IT JUST SHOWS HOW STRONG WILLED YOU AND YOUR CLOSE ONES ARE! GREAT JOB ON IT BRO, A SHOWSTOPPER!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

The TEST remixx.........."BALLIN ON A BUDGET " :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 3 2006, 11:41 PM~6687978
> *Yep! The car wasent the nices car to start with. I put full quarters in it, rear floor pans,had to build the lower trunk seal and left drip rail on the roof from scratch. both rear body mounts and some small holes in the rest of the floors. Then you have the typical fender, hood lip and door rust. Iv been building this car on a budget from day one.Hell basicllythe whole time Iv been building the car Iv been makeing less than $14on the hour. My dad and I have put ALOT of work in this car I have a few regrets with stuff that I wish I could have done but all in all Im happy with the way it has come around.
> 
> Sorry I kinda drug that answer out a little :biggrin:  :uh:  :wave:
> *


Nah thats cool. I like to here about that kinda stuff. Gives me hope for the 61's (mainly the first 61). Sounds like your car was very compairable to the first 61.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^^Your cars in a lot better condition (not hating on your 64 Josh, I know all the work you've done on it though)


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 3 2006, 09:50 PM~6688030
> *THATS WHAT THE FUCK IM SAYING JOSH! BALLIN ON A BUDJET AND STILL GOT THINGS CRACKING!  IT JUST SHOWS HOW STRONG WILLED YOU AND YOUR CLOSE ONES ARE!  GREAT JOB ON IT BRO, A SHOWSTOPPER!
> *


Thanks for the props man!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Dec 4 2006, 05:20 AM~6689664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Jeff you get on here and knock my car! :biggrin:  J/J Thanks man you seen my car in the begining stages. It wasent the nicest car ever. Iv always wondered if you guys doubted me?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

HELL NO!!!!!

You know better than that! Remember that one time we had that one idea? Take that to heart, no bullshit.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 4 2006, 09:30 PM~6694349
> *I dont know if Iv seen your car! either of them?
> Damn Jeff you get on here and knock my car! :biggrin:    J/J  Thanks man you seen my car in the begining stages. It wasent the nicest car ever. Iv always wondered if you guys doubted me?
> *


One day in the next 15 years you will see one of my cars done.  :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 4 2006, 07:55 PM~6694519
> *HELL NO!!!!!
> 
> You know better than that!  Remember that one time we had that one idea?    Take that to heart, no bullshit.
> *


I know you was joking man! I thing you lost me with the "remember when we had that one ideal?"


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

BUMP ,,,,,,,,, IM MEAN BUMPER  :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

i think i will walk over and see the car josh


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 4 2006, 12:26 PM~6690738
> *^^^Your cars in a lot better condition (not hating on your 64 Josh, I know all the work you've done on it though)
> *


You have no idea what was hidding under all that body filler.


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 11 2006, 05:38 AM~6739543
> *You have no idea what was hidding under all that body filler.
> *


pretty much nothing ey tom .....big gaping holes of doom...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Dec 11 2006, 10:16 AM~6740004
> *pretty much nothing ey tom .....big gaping holes of doom...
> *


 :biggrin: The tailpan looked like the surface of the moon.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Dec 10 2006, 09:01 PM~6737783
> *i think i will walk over and see the car josh
> *


whos this?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Dec 10 2006, 09:01 PM~6737783
> *i think i will walk over and see the car josh
> *


whos this?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 11 2006, 05:38 AM~6739543
> *You have no idea what was hidding under all that body filler.
> *


Soon as I can find someone with a scanner Im going to post pics of the car when I first bought it and do my "Build up Topic" ass backwords! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 11 2006, 04:27 PM~6742761
> *Soon as I can find someone with a scanner Im going to post pics of the car when I first bought it and do my "Build up Topic"  ass backwords! :biggrin:
> *


hell, thats the best way to do one, no bullshit in between.


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 11 2006, 04:25 PM~6742739
> *whos this?
> *


it was juandik................................ :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Dec 11 2006, 10:18 PM~6744597
> *it was juandik................................ :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: whats up homie!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

any updates?


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 12 2006, 11:06 PM~6751967
> *any updates?
> *


yes i have a update .............oh gotdamn this is one bad mufuggah... :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: thanks homie!


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Dec 12 2006, 11:30 PM~6752098
> *yes i have a update .............oh gotdamn this is one bad mufuggah... :0
> *


 :thumbsup: Yes it is one bad mufuggah LOL....


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt 4 josh


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Dec 13 2006, 01:30 AM~6752098
> *yes i have a update .............oh gotdamn this is one bad mufuggah... :0
> *


I will probably see it Wensday.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 15 2006, 06:00 AM~6764183
> *I will probably see it Wensday.
> *


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

We need some more exclusive pics!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 15 2006, 05:00 AM~6764183
> *I will probably see it Wensday.
> *


you going to be thier wends. ?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^Be where? I wanna go, I wanna go!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 17 2006, 09:25 AM~6774497
> *you going to be thier wends. ?
> *


Yeah we have a meeting.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 11 2006, 06:27 PM~6742761
> *Soon as I can find someone with a scanner Im going to post pics of the car when I first bought it and do my "Build up Topic"  ass backwords! :biggrin:
> *


How many pics? I have a scanner. You could bring them next time you come down.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 17 2006, 12:04 PM~6775260
> *^^Be where?  I wanna go, I wanna go!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 18 2006, 05:16 AM~6778851
> *How many pics? I have a scanner. You could bring them next time you come down.
> *


I have a few, Im prolly going to be comming up soon. Ill bring some up if you dont mind doing that for me?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 18 2006, 06:40 PM~6781571
> *I have a few, Im prolly going to be comming up soon. Ill bring some up if you dont mind doing that for me?
> *


Not a problem.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 19 2006, 05:29 AM~6784326
> *Not a problem.
> *


thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Heres some pics.......


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

im gonna be hooked up on that photoshop stuff real soon, pics look good doe


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 20 2006, 08:45 AM~6790609
> *Heres some pics.......
> 
> 
> ...


     :worship: :worship: :worship: I love them man! can you put the INDIVIDUALS plaque in the bottem one and help me put that in my advitar?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I got these after the showdown this past summer


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 20 2006, 06:00 PM~6793310
> *        :worship:  :worship:  :worship: I love them man! can you put the INDIVIDUALS plaque in the bottem one and help me put that in my advitar?
> *


i will see waht i can do :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good as always :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 20 2006, 06:47 PM~6794191
> *I got these after the showdown this past summer
> 
> 
> ...


cool! I diddent even know you took them! SPY!!!!!!!!!!!! :scrutinize: Na, thoes are some good underhood pics! Next time we come up we going to go find your girl from the bar? :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

don't want to highjack your thread but I tried to teach myself to stripe I need to get with you to get some pointers


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2006, 11:06 PM~6807100
> *don't want to highjack your thread but I tried to teach myself to stripe I need to get with you to get some pointers
> 
> 
> ...


damn dolle......


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 22 2006, 06:52 PM~6806230
> *cool! I diddent even know you took them! SPY!!!!!!!!!!!! :scrutinize:  Na, thoes are some good underhood pics! Next time we come up we going to go find your girl from the bar?  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: 

No doubt homie, just get at me next time your up this way uffin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

What remains to be done on "The Test"?


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 20 2006, 07:45 AM~6790609
> *Heres some pics.......
> 
> 
> ...


loks realy nice coming out in 07 hard


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS JOSH :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2006, 08:06 PM~6807100
> *don't want to highjack your thread but I tried to teach myself to stripe I need to get with you to get some pointers
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good man! Im moving in as you read this! so when we are all settled come over and we do something with it!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 24 2006, 11:00 AM~6814874
> *loks realy nice coming out in 07 hard
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Dec 24 2006, 09:22 PM~6818144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas guys and everyone else and Happy New year!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 24 2006, 09:21 AM~6814452
> *What remains to be done on "The Test"?
> *


Im working on some stuff right now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 26 2006, 05:30 PM~6829839
> *Im working on some stuff right now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARIJUANO602 (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

NICE IMP


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

nice avatar Josh


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 27 2006, 02:12 PM~6837060
> *nice avatar Josh
> *


Looks the same to me? :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

where is the car at is it in Ohio maybe :dunno:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 27 2006, 05:47 PM~6838646
> *where is the car at is it in Ohio maybe :dunno:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 27 2006, 11:11 PM~6839607
> *  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper+Dec 27 2006, 08:11 PM~6839610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

first page was good, I was getting excited, then the ******** started with jerry jerry jerry and fucked it up hahahaha


Nacho KENTUCKY Individuals in the HOUSE!!!

wazah ma white brother pinhead rojo


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 28 2006, 06:13 PM~6847922
> *first page was good, I was getting excited, then the ******** started with jerry jerry jerry and fucked it up hahahaha
> Nacho KENTUCKY Individuals in the HOUSE!!!
> 
> ...


do a build up on ur car nacho... :around: :ugh:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

big '' I '' putin it down this summer


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 31 2006, 04:07 AM~6865987
> *big '' I '' putin it down this summer
> *


there is two t's in puttin'.

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 1 2007, 07:58 AM~6874543
> *there is two t's in puttin'.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

bump for Josh's hopper :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 1 2007, 12:14 PM~6874830
> *bump for Josh's hopper  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz+Dec 28 2006, 04:21 PM~6846988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whats up Nacho!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 1 2007, 09:14 AM~6874830
> *bump for Josh's hopper  :biggrin:
> *


 you know thats how I do it!


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 2 2007, 11:37 AM~6877499
> *you know thats how I do it!
> *


whats it gonna hit 70??


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 1 2007, 06:37 PM~6877499
> *you know thats how I do it!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I like the color :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 2 2007, 04:56 PM~6883966
> *I like the color :thumbsup:
> *


he had it color matched to his hair :0


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

the pics do this cars QUALITY no justice ,this car is on the top of list .there was no detail left untouched.
and i am sure the newest addition will be kept to the same standards


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 2 2007, 07:20 PM~6886257
> *he had it color matched to his hair  :0
> *



:0 ............... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 2 2007, 09:20 PM~6886257
> *he had it color matched to his hair  :0
> *


Wow its a tuff crowd in here....... :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 2 2007, 09:36 PM~6886463
> *the pics do this cars QUALITY no justice ,this car is on the top of list .there was no detail left untouched.
> and i am sure the newest addition will be kept to the same standards
> *


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 3 2007, 07:10 AM~6889381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

What up Josh hows the four comin  I got some chrome for the linc finally :biggrin: Are yall gonna come to the LOU for any shows this year?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Jan 2 2007, 01:41 AM~6877525
> *whats it gonna hit 70??
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> :biggrin:
> [/quot :uh: e


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Jan 1 2007, 04:41 PM~6877525
> *whats it gonna hit 70??
> *


you forgot something












































MPH  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 2 2007, 07:36 PM~6886463
> *the pics do this cars QUALITY no justice ,this car is on the top of list .there was no detail left untouched.
> and i am sure the newest addition will be kept to the same standards
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 5 2007, 07:11 PM~6914461
> *you forgot something
> MPH        :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for clearing that up for everybody! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

give me a call next time you got a car at your house you are striping I want o ride over and get some pointers


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 7 2007, 06:58 AM~6919297
> *Thanks for clearing that up for everybody! :thumbsup:
> *


will seee :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Who's that young guy???


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I couldnt quit looking at Kita's "ring around the head sunburn" that weekend.






















........ and Tony's Boyz II Men sweater and fuzzy "bitch socks".


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2007, 12:51 PM~6942352
> *I couldnt quit looking at Kita's "ring around the head sunburn" that weekend.
> ........ and Tony's Boyz II Men sweater and fuzzy "bitch socks".
> *


tony always was a sharp dresser :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2007, 10:51 AM~6942352
> *I couldnt quit looking at Kita's "ring around the head sunburn" that weekend.
> ........ and Tony's Boyz II Men sweater and fuzzy "bitch socks".
> *



LMFAO!!!!!! LOOK AT JOHN BENNET!!!!!!LMAO :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't be laughing at my boy John now! What's he up to anyway? If you ever see him, tell him Jeff said whats up!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

TTT ,,, were it belongs :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2006, 03:23 PM~6256566
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 9 2007, 10:27 AM~6942210
> *Who's that young guy???
> 
> 
> ...


Your KILING ME with that shit! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: How long ago was that? I remember that too! and Tonys shirt. He wore that shit all the time!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 6 2007, 12:31 PM~6919477
> *give me a call next time you got a car at your house you are striping I want o ride over and get some pointers
> *


I tryed to call you this weekend! I was going to bring lil Alax out he wants to see your chrome. He is thinking of sending his to your dud.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 10 2007, 02:38 PM~6953518
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 3 2007, 02:56 PM~6893182
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



nice advitar!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 10 2007, 11:38 PM~6953518
> *:thumbsup:
> *




love them pics :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 22 2006, 05:08 PM~6619239
> *damn how old is that ?  i dont see mike , sean , or john in that one ..
> whats justin doin the back , didnt know he was uce too..
> cool pic , but josh does look like a **** ....... :biggrin:
> *


JOHN IS RIGHT THERE







lol

J/K


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

BUT ON THE SERIOUS NOTE THAT RIDE IS COMING OUT FLAME HOMIE.LOOKING GOOD CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 12 2007, 09:44 AM~6968357
> *JOHN IS RIGHT THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 12 2007, 07:44 AM~6968357
> *JOHN IS RIGHT THERE
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS UP WITH THAT. :twak:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 12 2007, 06:03 PM~6968804
> *WTF IS UP WITH THAT. :twak:
> *


he was joking dave , see the wink and ( j/k , means joke ) ..... nim and john know each other , nothing to get crazy about i dont think ... :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 12 2007, 09:20 AM~6968921
> *he was joking dave , see  the wink and ( j/k , means joke ) .....  nim and john know each other , nothing to get crazy about i dont think ...  :biggrin:
> *


 , I Just don't like playing like that on any of my family and friend's if john is cool with it then i am. thank Man ....


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 12 2007, 11:20 AM~6968921
> *he was joking dave , see  the wink and ( j/k , means joke ) .....  nim and john know each other , nothing to get crazy about i dont think ...  :biggrin:
> *



Yep, but j/k means just kidding


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 10 2007, 06:23 PM~6954322
> *I tryed to call you this weekend! I was going to bring lil Alax out he wants to see your chrome. He is thinking of sending his to your dud.
> *


you still got my number? call me this weekend I should be home all day sat


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 9 2007, 04:16 PM~6945340
> *Don't be laughing at my boy John now!  What's he up to anyway?  If you ever see him, tell him Jeff said whats up!
> *



i see him every once in a while.....but when i do i will tell him you said whats up


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 12 2007, 07:44 AM~6968357
> *JOHN IS RIGHT THERE
> 
> 
> ...


nim mix time your border runing ass call me need a beer i'm going to call 
imagrations on yo ass 

i'm not kiding






































j/k nim i got you anytime you need a beer
but don't get me started


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

whatsup Josh?????????????????????????????????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 12 2007, 11:42 AM~6969067
> *, I Just don't like playing like that on any of my family and friend's if john is cool with it  then i am. thank Man ....
> *


it was a joke man not tring to start shit.sorry


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 12 2007, 06:45 PM~6972320
> *nim mix time your border runing ass call me need a beer i'm going to call
> imagrations on yo ass
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: you cool homie I was just messing around got bored so I took my chances and I had a feeling you wouldn't take it in a bad way.I might be in ky for carl casper.see you all there homies :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 12 2007, 10:08 PM~6975077
> *it was a joke man not tring to start shit.sorry
> *


 :thumbsup: It cool man just looking out for my friend that all. hope to see you soon :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Bring your pictures today and I could scan them for you.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 13 2007, 01:26 AM~6975696
> *:thumbsup: It cool man just looking out for my friend that all. hope to see you soon :biggrin:
> *


I hear you homie.I only mess around like that with my freinds not with people I don't know.  hopefully for carl casper


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I am ready for this! :0


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 14 2007, 04:31 PM~6985775
> *I am ready for this!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


are you buying a dog Tim??? Poodles are cute. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks just like you go for it :0


----------



## Bob Cusp (Dec 16, 2006)

nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 14 2007, 04:31 PM~6985775
> *I am ready for this!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


we are pumped about getting him! You and Misty thinking of getting one?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jan 12 2007, 06:46 PM~6973407
> *whatsup Josh?????????????????????????????????
> *


what's up Ill be seeing you guys in a couple weeks


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 12 2007, 07:45 AM~6968361
> *BUT ON THE SERIOUS NOTE THAT RIDE IS COMING OUT FLAME HOMIE.LOOKING GOOD CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


thanks man I'm looking forward to seeing out too! :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

car looks badddd, when are you finshing it?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 14 2007, 07:35 PM~6987275
> *what's up Ill be seeing you guys in a couple weeks
> *


yessir,,you sure your cool with giving us a ride?? Didn't know how close you were to the airport or what time you get up and have to be at work. We really appreciate bro. :thumbsup: I knew we could count on you Uce. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 14 2007, 10:26 PM~6987200
> *we are pumped about getting him!  You and  Misty thinking of getting one?
> *


I have been researching them. I had some theft happen at my house this weekend so I may be getting one for sure now.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jan 14 2007, 08:33 PM~6987887
> *yessir,,you sure your cool with giving us a ride??  Didn't know how close you were to the airport or what time you get up and have to be at work.  We really appreciate bro. :thumbsup:  I knew we could count on you Uce.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea no prob you know Ill take care of you all! I usually get up at 6:30 but its cool! :biggrin: ..............................................  :twak: :rofl:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 15 2007, 04:35 PM~6994706
> *Yea no prob you know Ill take care of you all! I usually get up at 6:30 but its cool! :biggrin: ..............................................   :twak:  :rofl:
> *


you know your my boy right??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 15 2007, 06:14 AM~6990443
> *I have been researching them.  I had some theft happen at my house this weekend so I may be getting one for sure now.
> *


 :0 you should call me to put the security system on it . I told you i would hook you up .DERBY CITY SECURITY SYSTEM LLC. (502) 364-8879 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jan 15 2007, 05:14 PM~6995060
> *you know your my boy right??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont be trying to mess with me Ill pick up the phone! :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Car is looking damn good cant wait to see it in person. Still wanting to get the pimpala striped


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Jan 15 2007, 08:05 PM~6996565
> *Car is looking damn good cant wait to see it in person.  Still wanting to get the pimpala striped
> *


Thanks man! Just got in my house when I get me garage up well do it! shouldent be to much longer!  give me a month or so and give me a call! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

sup josh :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 16 2007, 06:59 PM~7006076
> *sup josh  :biggrin:
> *


whats up man! you working on that Ford????


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up fellas, Josh you going to Casper, if so we should kick back , drink a couple, and shoot the shit. i would also like to check out the home of the pitbull


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 18 2007, 01:13 AM~7014579
> *whats up fellas, Josh you going to Casper, if so we should kick back , drink a couple, and shoot the shit. i would also like to check out the home of the pitbull
> *


 come on down ! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 17 2007, 04:13 PM~7014579
> *whats up fellas, Josh you going to Casper, if so we should kick back , drink a couple, and shoot the shit. i would also like to check out the home of the pitbull
> *



PAT whats good with you bro? :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 17 2007, 07:07 PM~7014514
> *whats up man! you working on that Ford????
> *





yep looking for a windshield to cut down its got a crack in it cant get plate until its inspected ... im bout to just find a kentucky title and run with it


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 17 2007, 04:13 PM~7014579
> *whats up fellas, Josh you going to Casper, if so we should kick back , drink a couple, and shoot the shit. i would also like to check out the home of the pitbull
> *


I think we can manage to take care of all that. That would be cool to sit back and have a couple drinks, we are going to have to do that! Ill take you over to Brents Ill take you to my place (right down the street). Iv got a few cold ones in the fridge!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 18 2007, 05:09 PM~7024253
> *yep looking for a windshield to cut down its got a crack in it cant get plate until its inspected ... im bout to just find a kentucky title and run with it
> *


  Do it!.......... lets go do some burn outs! :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

sounds like a plan :thumbsup: Whats been up Russ, just taking it easy uffin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

good to hear all is well with ya!!! cant wait to see you guys!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

what happened to this topic , must be some area 51 shit going down :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 21 2007, 07:11 AM~7044013
> *what happened to this topic , must be some area 51 shit going down  :0
> *


it's either that or he forgot about it again.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 21 2007, 04:06 PM~7046833
> *it's either that or he forgot about it again.
> *


I dident forget I just dont have a PC! So I have to look at Brents when I can. 


Im haveing a UFO installed!!!!  :0 :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 23 2007, 05:12 AM~7058377
> *I dident forget I just dont have a PC! So I have to look at Brents when I can.
> Im haveing a UFO installed!!!!   :0  :0
> *


fucking alien in the trunk ,,,,,,,,,,,, one of a kind ! :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you should do some crop circle shit like they did on pimp my ride....that would be off the chain!!!!!!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 22 2007, 11:12 PM~7058377
> *I dident forget I just dont have a PC! So I have to look at Brents when I can.
> Im haveing a UFO installed!!!!   :0  :0
> *


a UNIDENTIFIED FLUID OBJECT!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats up?!
The 4 is looking good!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 23 2007, 11:23 AM~7063001
> *Whats up?!
> The 4 is looking good!
> *


Not alot! Trying to get the final stages done so we can ride this summer! Thanks for the props Ill have to send you some pics of some new stuff when I get some! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

nice frame :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2007, 02:40 AM~7090438
> *nice frame  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

THAT CAR would have been a  BIG piece of SHIT if you wouldn't have done the frame ,,,,, lmao



nice signature DOE , now i understand , thanks cause i was confused ,,,,,, i think ,,,,,,,,,,, maybe not............. lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn red i just went through the whole thing,all i can say is its lookin killer,lets see it on the road when its ready..


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 26 2007, 04:24 AM~7090886
> *THAT CAR would have been a  BIG piece of SHIT if you wouldn't have done the frame ,,,,,  lmao
> nice signature DOE  , now i understand , thanks cause i was confused ,,,,,, i think ,,,,,,,,,,, maybe not............. lol
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

oh no not on reds topic :roflmao: let the screaming begin


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 26 2007, 01:33 PM~7093425
> *oh no not on reds topic  :roflmao: let the screaming begin
> *


Its OK, we are in the same club, its how we push each other to do better


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

alright doe , we should chill till the meeting


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Orange sucks!!!! :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i kinda like orange,


just not florescent....


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

to the damn top


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

you all just dont quit


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 27 2007, 09:07 PM~7104186
> *you all just dont quit
> *


thats what i was thinking :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 27 2007, 07:07 PM~7104186
> *you all just dont quit
> *


no :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys! :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 28 2007, 10:27 AM~7107443
> *Thanks for the support guys! :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks josh for rollin out and finishing that stuff for me...it was fun hangin out and shooting the shit... :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 28 2007, 08:52 AM~7107511
> *thanks josh for rollin out and finishing that stuff for me...it was fun hangin out and shooting the shit... :biggrin:
> *


no prob


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, PinHeadRed

whats crackin!!!!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

hey Josh,,just wanted to say hey, and were back FINALLY!!!! Thanks to you and Brent for keeping us up all night on Thursday watching Idol.. oh yea,,and for taking us to the airport..:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jan 28 2007, 07:35 PM~7110862
> *hey Josh,,just wanted to say hey, and were back FINALLY!!!!  Thanks to you and Brent for keeping us up all night on Thursday watching Idol.. oh yea,,and for taking us to the airport..:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

WAAAS SAAAAP-ANIING :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

glad to here you guys had a safe trip , was cool to finally meet up with you ...

dont even trip on the idol shit , that was todd wilt , he asked for it to be turned on ,lol,, not me .. i wont tell anyone i saw you guys watching  :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 29 2007, 07:06 PM~7121950
> *glad to here you guys had a safe trip , was cool to finally meet up with you ...
> 
> dont even trip on the idol shit , that was todd wilt , he asked for it to be turned on ,lol,, not me .. i wont tell anyone i saw you guys watching   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yea bro, it was nice to meet up with you, we had heard so much about you (all good of course) :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll be sure to hit you up next time im in the ville.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jan 30 2007, 04:44 AM~7122273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yea bro, it was nice to meet up with you, we had heard so much about you (all good of course) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I'll be sure to hit you up next time im in the ville.
> *


for sure , you are welcome anytime your here  ......


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 29 2007, 07:06 PM~7121950
> *glad to here you guys had a safe trip , was cool to finally meet up with you ...
> 
> dont even trip on the idol shit , that was todd wilt , he asked for it to be turned on ,lol,, not me .. i wont tell anyone i saw you guys watching   :biggrin:
> *


todd wilt wtf


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 30 2007, 08:02 PM~7133166
> *todd wilt wtf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 30 2007, 10:02 PM~7133166
> *todd wilt wtf
> *



Yeah, there was quite a mix over there that night!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

"Just because you disagree with those things doesn't make you/me wrong. You have your opinions, I have mine. Stop getting your fucking feelings hurt because we have different opinions. If everyone felt the same, we'd all be driving the same car."

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 31 2007, 09:33 AM~7137383
> *"Just because you disagree with those things doesn't make you/me wrong. You have your opinions, I have mine. Stop getting your fucking feelings hurt because we have different opinions. If everyone felt the same, we'd all be driving the same car."
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Just because me, you and those other 2 guys ( :0 ) feel the same about shit doesn't mean everyone has to :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

hey , what up with the friends dont let friends drive g-body shit :angry: 























lmao  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 31 2007, 09:14 PM~7142083
> *hey , what up with the friends dont let friends drive g-body shit :angry:
> lmao   :biggrin:
> *



It is those damn Big body people. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 1 2007, 03:15 AM~7142100
> *It is those damn Big body people.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah , they like big g-bodies !!!!! 

i just perfer the smaller ones .....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 31 2007, 09:17 PM~7142115
> *yeah , they like  big g-bodies !!!!!
> 
> i just perfer the smaller ones .....
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i wear mine right????? LOL


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

when its warm outside it goes like this.....when i wake up in the morning i put on my clothes and brush my teeth.....then i walk outside put on my car and then go to work.......LOL


----------



## bodydropped regal (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 31 2007, 06:28 PM~7142230
> *when its warm outside it goes like this.....when i wake up in the morning i put on my clothes and brush my teeth.....then i walk outside put on my car and then go to work.......LOL
> *




AMEN!!! :biggrin: 


Whats up Josh, its matt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bodydropped regal_@Jan 31 2007, 06:54 PM~7142522
> *AMEN!!!  :biggrin:
> Whats up Josh, its matt
> *


whats up Matt! whers my drive way?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Whats up everybody! thanks for keeping my topic alive while I cannot get on hear! Billy and jeff you guys are always welcome anytime. Brent told me to tell you all that he is haveing and "American Idole finals" party. :biggrin: We new that you guys would want to come!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 3 2007, 12:59 PM~7164762
> *Whats up everybody! thanks for keeping my topic alive while I cannot get on hear! Billy and jeff you guys are always welcome anytime. Brent told me to tell you all that he is haveing and "American Idole finals" party. :biggrin: We new that you guys would want to come!
> *



Becky and me are there!!!!!


----------



## bodydropped regal (Nov 9, 2005)

I will let you know something this week for sure, sorry for the delay. :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 3 2007, 10:55 AM~7164738
> *whats up Matt! whers my drive way?
> *



look out the door homie.....im sure its still there....i dont think someone would steal that shit.....LOL.....if they did there goes my stealth mode......


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 4 2007, 10:37 AM~7171198
> *look out the door homie.....im sure its still there....i dont think someone would steal that shit.....LOL.....if they did there goes my stealth mode......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bodydropped regal_@Feb 4 2007, 09:41 AM~7170851
> *I will let you know something this week for sure, sorry for the delay.  :thumbsup:
> *


Its cool man Im just messing with you! whats been going on?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 6 2007, 06:11 PM~7192883
> *Its cool man Im just messing with you! whats been going on?
> *



if i had to guess anything im sure i would be right if i said he was eatin.....LOL


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

back scratch fever............... :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I was looking back at prior photos and noticed you have the factory tachometer. I can't tell, but do you have a Dakota Digital dash? If so, how did you get those to work together?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

its the stock dash in the car


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

What up YALL! :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Any new pictures or updates?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Im going to put this car on a milk carton


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

He sold it to the Gypsies.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 9 2007, 08:13 AM~7443137
> *He sold it to the Gypsies.
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 9 2007, 01:11 AM~7442428
> *Im going to put this car on a milk carton
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## d64ryder (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 1 2005, 09:02 PM~4318104
> *[attachmentid=371173]im trying to still get the hang of this.  bear with me they will be up soon!!
> *


where did you get that carpet? it looks great


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 18 2007, 05:08 PM~7292206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good man! Cant wait t see it in person! Go to the "Westside Lowriders" topic to find more out about the picnick they are having this year! Hope to see you thier!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 15 2007, 10:09 PM~7274521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d64ryder_@Mar 9 2007, 11:40 PM~7448620
> *where did you get that carpet? it looks great
> *


 Thanks alot brother :thumbsup: I got it at smart shoppers here in Louisville check them out they have a great selction!  good people also! ask for Curtis.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 11 2007, 07:14 PM~7456561
> *Thanks alot brother :thumbsup:  I got it at smart shoppers here in Louisville check them out they have a great selction!   good people also! ask for Curtis.
> *


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I looooooooooovvvveeee 64's!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

give us some updates or post some damn pics


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 16 2007, 01:26 AM~7700196
> *give us some updates or post some damn pics
> *


its being held hostage :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

its in prison and I dont know when its comming out. I think she is up for bail in 08 sometime! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

sponsor my car, by sending me some work ! :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I would josh but I'm broke.


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

where is this car anyway ..............any sneek peek pics ?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Apr 23 2007, 02:56 PM~7755742
> *its in prison and I dont know when its comming out. I think she is up for bail in 08 sometime! :biggrin:
> *


More like 09' :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 11 2007, 07:11 PM~7456541
> *car looks good man! Cant wait t see it in person! Go to the "Westside Lowriders" topic to find more out about the picnick they are having this year! Hope to see you thier!
> *


There's a link in my signature.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

yeah , but when its done , WATCH OUT FOOLS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

the reach of the imagination is limited only by the customer


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

is something in the trunk getting done?


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 24 2007, 12:09 PM~7762909
> *is something in the trunk getting done?
> *


hahaha nope


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

TTT , for an interesting topic :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Apr 24 2007, 12:35 PM~7763117
> *hahaha nope
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats the truth! j/j :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Apr 24 2007, 06:37 PM~7765798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thats the truth! j/j :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:

you could always pm me with info :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Apr 24 2007, 09:37 PM~7765798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thats the truth! j/j :biggrin:
> *



Yes it is. :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Apr 24 2007, 06:37 PM~7765798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thats the truth! j/j :biggrin:
> *


mee too ...dont worry :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

update.................................




























nothing is being done............. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

bad ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

UPDATE FROM THE 513..........................







WENT BY AND SEEN YOU CAR AND YES THINGS ARE BEING DONE ,YES THING ARE BEING DONE .

WISH I COULD SAY MORE BUT YOU WILL BE HAPPY :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I think I'm gonna send Grammar Ninja over to sneak through the shadows and take some spy pics.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@May 1 2007, 09:53 AM~7809644
> *UPDATE FROM THE 513..........................
> WENT BY AND SEEN YOU CAR AND YES THINGS ARE BEING DONE ,YES THING ARE BEING DONE .
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Josh, I want ot see it when it's done.




















I know whats up :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Ill find out soon whats up ! :biggrin: 





















but NO PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :uh:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

do you want pics i can stop by and snap some pics ......if chad has some of the lights off in the shop so you can see it;s like lookin into the sun in there


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@May 9 2007, 07:19 AM~7865562
> *do you want pics i can stop by and snap some pics ......if chad has some of the lights off in the shop so you can see  it;s like lookin into the sun in there
> *


you say somthing is being done but Im hereing that nothing is being done! BUt its all good. Iv been waiting this long why notwait another sommer you know ! :tears:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Man Josh you can't rush perfection :biggrin:


----------



## 1bad60 (May 9, 2007)

that is a tight ass color :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@May 9 2007, 06:55 PM~7870128
> *you say somthing is being done but Im hereing that nothing is being done! BUt its all good. Iv been waiting this long why notwait another sommer you know ! :tears:
> *


HATER....... :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: Cheer Up ***......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@May 9 2007, 05:55 PM~7870128
> *you say somthing is being done but Im hereing that nothing is being done! BUt its all good. Iv been waiting this long why notwait another sommer you know ! :tears:
> *



well look at it this way ..the wagon is finished and has lift off so something is being done


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

If you start to have withdrawls I will bring mine over and you will have plenty to do on it :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Here you go Josh..........
63' in Vegas


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 9 2007, 09:46 PM~7870519
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...



Look it is my boys brother. :biggrin: We need to get some pics of them together.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

didnt you get the retarded one? LOL....just kiddin tim i will stop by today if your home


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 10 2007, 12:13 PM~7874675
> *Look it is my boys brother.  :biggrin:  We need to get some pics of them together.
> *


Hey i just saw yours! He wasnt eating rocks today though


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 10 2007, 12:17 PM~7874701
> *Hey i just saw yours! He wasnt eating rocks today though
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Don't forget he likes to eat mud too. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 10 2007, 12:18 PM~7874709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Don't forget he likes to eat mud too.  :biggrin:
> *


haha thats his dessert :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hank's little brother. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I heard the japs bought it


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Yea that what I herd also! I still havent seen my$$$$$$$


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 12 2007, 06:40 PM~8536343
> *Yea that what I herd also! I still havent seen my$$$$$$$
> *


WILLIAM HUNG FROM AMERICAN IDOL HAS IT NOW! 



SHE BANG... SHE BANG!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 12 2007, 07:40 PM~8536343
> *Yea that what I herd also! I still havent seen my$$$$$$$
> *


bastards! :uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 12 2007, 04:47 PM~8536380
> *WILLIAM HUNG FROM AMERICAN IDOL HAS IT NOW!
> 
> SHE BANG... SHE BANG!
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

so whats going on with the car?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I heard some Amish people car-napped it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Daddy J_@Aug 12 2007, 07:57 PM~8536823
> *I heard some Amish people car-napped it.
> *


You better watch out when your in billys hood! 









:0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 12 2007, 08:49 PM~8536765
> *so whats going on with the car?
> *


Its been locked up


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

issues with the polishin and the chromer i believe i heard him say


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 12 2007, 09:17 PM~8538691
> *issues with the polishin and the chromer i believe i heard him say
> *


what up juan!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

just wanted to say thanks josh my car looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Progress pics next weekend :0 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 26 2007, 01:12 PM~8643529
> *Progress pics next weekend  :0  :uh:  :dunno:
> *



And then be home soon after that. For a little while.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Did I just hear a cricket?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 26 2007, 10:12 AM~8643529
> *Progress pics next weekend  :0  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


so is it done then? I had seen some of the progress pics before and what had been done to the setup was bad ass.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 27 2007, 09:52 AM~8649605
> *Did I just hear a cricket?
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 27 2007, 08:52 AM~8649605
> *Did I just hear a cricket?
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 27 2007, 05:58 PM~8652743
> *so is it done then? I had seen some of the progress pics before and what had been done to the setup was bad ass.
> *


he said done :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 28 2007, 12:05 AM~8655992
> *he said done  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 27 2007, 09:05 PM~8655992
> *he said done  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm talking bout the setup ass





















:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 28 2007, 05:04 PM~8661882
> *I'm talking bout the setup ass
> :biggrin:
> *



So are we.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 28 2007, 03:18 AM~8657820
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I got your back shawn  

















:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I can't wait to see the test "done" :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sweet :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Aug 29 2007, 08:55 AM~8668306
> *I got your back shawn
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks Bob  and to think I used to be in the I.......those damn newbies.....LOL....J/K so guys don't get all offended :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I wasn't supposed to post this, but......














































Wait for it........
































Wait for it.........


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

fokkker lol :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

looks like it made it out of prison for work release :uh:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Aug 29 2007, 11:39 PM~8675028
> *I wasn't supposed to post this, but......
> Wait for it........
> Wait for it.........
> ...


Where did you get the orange fur at?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

im so excited cant wait to see the car , I may hve to accidently show up at his house.......


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Aug 30 2007, 12:53 PM~8677657
> *im so excited cant wait to see the car , I may hve to accidently show up at his house.......
> *


If only it were going to be there any time soon


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

its the shaggin wagon from dumb and dumber.....LOL


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 30 2007, 12:13 PM~8677340
> *Where did you get the orange fur at?
> *


Well now we know what Chad has been doing to it :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok, here's a better one...




























Sorry my camera is so blurry


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Damn you ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Last progress pics I saw the rack was done and the batts were in and some of the box was done.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Aug 30 2007, 12:44 PM~8679196
> *Ok, here's a better one...
> 
> 
> ...


I need to buff thhe car ou i still has some orange peel in the paint :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 31 2007, 02:13 PM~8687915
> *Last progress pics I saw the rack was done and the batts were in and some of the box was done.
> *


I think I know who Im not showing pics to anymore! :barf:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Aug 29 2007, 09:39 PM~8675028
> *I wasn't supposed to post this, but......
> Wait for it........
> Wait for it.........
> ...


that pic is great!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh for the love of it just show the damn pics already........... :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 31 2007, 03:04 PM~8688227
> *I think I know who Im not showing pics to anymore! :barf:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Aug 31 2007, 05:05 PM~8688236
> *Oh for the love of it just show the damn pics already...........  :biggrin:
> *


x10

thats just not right...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 31 2007, 06:57 PM~8688907
> *x10
> 
> thats just not right...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 31 2007, 04:57 PM~8688907
> *x10
> 
> thats just not right...
> *


In due time! I cant let out ALL my secrets.........................  :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Aug 29 2007, 09:39 PM~8675028
> *I wasn't supposed to post this, but......
> Wait for it........
> Wait for it.........
> ...


C'mon, man! You know how long I've been waiting to see this car?!


----------



## ReGaLiZe iT (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Aug 30 2007, 12:44 PM~8679196
> *Ok, here's a better one...
> 
> 
> ...



has your car seen the "ring" movie :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 5 2007, 02:23 AM~8718657
> *C'mon, man! You know how long I've been waiting to see this car?!
> *



I can PM you the real pictures if you'd like. Anyone wanting to see all my pics (I have 20 or so) just PM me. 


















Then, paypal me $250. Once it clears, I will pm you the pictures.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Sep 5 2007, 07:07 AM~8719341
> *I can PM you the real pictures if you'd like.  Anyone wanting to see all my pics (I have 20 or so) just PM me.
> Then, paypal me $250.  Once it clears, I will pm you the pictures.
> *


You have jokes!


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

hi there, did u know there is a copycat of the same one in indiana look for superdogde2196 his the same color


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

he might be the same color but for real i doubt he is on the lvl this car is,sorry to offened but wait and you will see


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 5 2007, 12:31 PM~8721702
> *he might be the same color but for real i doubt he is on the lvl this car is,sorry to offened  but wait and you will see
> *


WORD!!!! This one of the cleanest 64's I've seen even with it not being done. Even the stuff that I've seen that has been done to it lately, well about a month ago.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ReGaLiZe iT_@Sep 5 2007, 05:17 AM~8719058
> *has your car seen the "ring" movie  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *





> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt+Sep 5 2007, 07:07 AM~8719341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

the pics will help me with some additions to my car befor it comes out :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 5 2007, 08:42 PM~8724190
> *the pics will help me with some additions to my car befor it comes out :biggrin:
> *


When do you plan on that to be??????????????


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Sep 6 2007, 09:45 PM~8733705
> *When do you plan on that to be??????????????
> *



Should have been before summer. :angry:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 7 2007, 05:24 AM~8736987
> *Should have been before summer.  :angry:
> *


lets just say I have a weeks worth of work for it to be done. Thats on my part :uh:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 7 2007, 06:09 PM~8740718
> *lets just say I have a weeks worth of work for it to be done. Thats on my part :uh:
> *


thats good


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Josh if you ever need any help give me a call. I'll be quite this time since you never told me I couldn't say anything. I'm off every weekend. Just give me a holla I'll try my best to help.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 7 2007, 06:09 PM~8740718
> *lets just say I have a weeks worth of work for it to be done. Thats on my part :uh:
> *



Less than a week with help.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 7 2007, 06:09 PM~8740718
> *lets just say I have a weeks worth of work for it to be done. Thats on my part :uh:
> *



Less than a week with help.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 7 2007, 06:31 PM~8741824
> *Less than a week with help.
> *


Im just talking about assembly of the car! not hydros! :uh:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 30 2007, 12:39 AM~8675028
> *I wasn't supposed to post this, but......
> Wait for it........
> Wait for it.........
> ...


Thats like watching Skin-a-max when I was in grade school and the channels were scrambled. You know its something you really want to see so if you squint just right you can imagine what you are looking at.... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Sep 8 2007, 10:40 PM~8748459
> *Thats like watching Skin-a-max when I was in grade school and the channels were scrambled. You know its something you really want to see so if you squint just right you can imagine what you are looking at.... :biggrin:
> *


I found if you flip the chanels back and forth fast enough you can see a clear picture. :0 :biggrin: Wonder if that works on here???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nope it doesn't.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

hopfully I can get back working on it soon. Ill probably be putting up pics if not, I have some freinds that will take pics and post them, and not tell me! :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2007, 07:39 PM~8903134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bout time somebody put some lights in that car! 







picture me rollin............


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2007, 07:39 PM~8903134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bout time somebody put some lights in that car! 







picture me rollin............


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Good job Chad!  :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

VERY NICE PROGRESS


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2007, 11:47 PM~8904171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2007, 11:51 PM~8904207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2007, 06:51 AM~8904207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2007, 09:51 PM~8904207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!!!!!!! The wire loom is off da hook! :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2007, 09:05 AM~8905594
> *lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry brent :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 1 2007, 08:21 AM~8905647
> *Damn!!!!!!!!! The wire loom is off da hook! :cheesy:
> *


Those are color matched thats what took so long.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 1 2007, 10:50 AM~8907342
> *Those are color matched thats what took so long.
> *


word? Custom bitches!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2007, 07:54 AM~8906056
> *sorry brent  :biggrin:
> *


why he wasn't. Brent never ever denied that.....LMAO


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

That setup is tight. The year wait was worth it :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2007, 09:47 PM~8904171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 1 2007, 07:21 AM~8905647
> *Damn!!!!!!!!! The wire loom is off da hook! :cheesy:
> *


DID RUSS HELP CHAD WITH THIS ONE???????????? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2007, 09:47 PM~8904171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thoes pics turned out great!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

so where the real pics of the set up....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2007, 09:51 PM~8904207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was a little disapointed in the turnout of the setup but, Chad said that people will like it. Its a new look he is trying to bring out. All of the fine detail work is really hidden,and hard to see how he did it he said thats what is going to take it to another level! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Oct 1 2007, 06:21 AM~8905647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the props guys!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 1 2007, 10:02 PM~8910774
> *I was a little disapointed in the turnout of the setup but, Chad said that people will like it. Its a new look he is trying to bring out. All of the fine detail work is really hidden,and hard to see how he did it he said thats what is going to take it to another level! :thumbsup:
> *


i love the custom polur pop.....is that to keep the pumps cool....


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 1 2007, 07:05 PM~8910798
> *i love the custom polur pop.....is that to keep the pumps cool....
> *


word thats the new oil coolers. You haven't heard about them yet?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 1 2007, 07:05 PM~8910798
> *i love the custom polur pop.....is that to keep the pumps cool....
> *


thoes were acually milled from one solid piece of styrofome.Very one off!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 1 2007, 07:02 PM~8910774
> *I was a little disapointed in the turnout of the setup but, Chad said that people will like it. Its a new look he is trying to bring out. All of the fine detail work is really hidden,and hard to see how he did it he said thats what is going to take it to another level! :thumbsup:
> *



wow.....LMFAO!!!!!! i gotta get my car to that level one day.....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 1 2007, 10:16 PM~8910910
> *thoes were acually milled from one solid piece of styrofome.Very one off!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

that dude was talking that setup up like he really had something :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you can't see in the picture but the trunk floor was almost completely rusted out


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:0 lmao

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 2 2007, 01:11 AM~8913719
> *that dude was talking that setup up like he really had something :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you can't see in the picture but the trunk floor was almost completely rusted out
> *


hey dolle ask brent about that set-up :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2007, 12:51 AM~8904207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

yall some damn fools


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 1 2007, 09:02 PM~8910774
> *I was a little disapointed in the turnout of the setup but, Chad said that people will like it. Its a new look he is trying to bring out. All of the fine detail work is really hidden,and hard to see how he did it he said thats what is going to take it to another level! :thumbsup:
> *













So....... what people really didn't catch on to is the fact that there are homemade accumulators made from a Styrofoam Polar Pop cup and a Soda Can with a can cooler on it. That's what so innovative about the whole set up. He just used shit you would normally just throw away and recycled it. I've seen similar setups but nothing on this level.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 1 2007, 09:16 PM~8910910
> *thoes were acually milled from one solid piece of styrofome.Very one off!
> *



See and I thought there were only a few of us that learned the trick of styrofoam in the trunk for hopping!!! I didn't even know you were gonna hop it....the styrofoam puts it over the top! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2007, 11:11 AM~8924087
> *See and I thought there were only a few of us that learned the trick of styrofoam in the trunk for hopping!!!  I didn't even know you were gonna hop it....the styrofoam puts it over the top!  :thumbsup:
> *


shhhhhhhh it's a trade secrete......well I guess it's in the open now.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2007, 11:11 AM~8924087
> *See and I thought there were only a few of us that learned the trick of styrofoam in the trunk for hopping!!!  I didn't even know you were gonna hop it....the styrofoam puts it over the top!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 1 2007, 08:58 PM~8910743
> *so where the real pics of the set up....
> *



2 years in the future


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 3 2007, 04:36 PM~8926443
> *2 years in the future
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Beautiful, Red! How much more to do to it?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 4 2007, 09:46 PM~8935948
> *Beautiful, Red! How much more to do to it?
> *


some trim inside and out, then get a few bugs out with the chassie then get the trunk finshed up!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 1 2007, 09:42 PM~8910619
> *DID RUSS HELP CHAD WITH THIS ONE???????????? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hes just our designated SWINGER :uh:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2007, 09:58 AM~8938142
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Hes just our designated SWINGER  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

good luck today Josh :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

congrats josh and britt.....on your wedding day....


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 6 2007, 07:33 PM~8944893
> *congrats josh and britt.....on your wedding day....
> *


X2.........................I HERE MR.HARDLINES (CHAZZ) WAS IN THE HOUSE......


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Oct 6 2007, 10:51 PM~8945179
> *X2.........................I HERE MR.HARDLINES (CHAZZ) WAS IN THE HOUSE......
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. softlines, AKA Hank's best friend


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 7 2007, 02:32 AM~8946063
> *Mr. softlines, AKA Hank's best friend
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I am not sure what happened to Chad. He disappeared!! :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

hes dog food now :biggrin: lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 6 2007, 08:33 PM~8944893
> *congrats josh and britt.....on your wedding day....
> *


x2


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 6 2007, 09:33 PM~8944893
> *congrats josh and britt.....on your wedding day....
> *



congratulations .... best wishes to the both of you...


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

where's the pics of you and russ for the dollar dance :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 8 2007, 03:32 PM~8953090
> *where's the pics of you and russ for the dollar dance :biggrin:
> *


Man i have been patiently waiting myself but i cant take it anymore  :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 8 2007, 11:30 PM~8957616
> *Man i have been patiently waiting myself but i cant take it anymore    :biggrin:
> *


It was funny as shit seeing big ole Russ dancing and Josh having his arms around him....LMAO!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you guys must not go to many weddings.....LOL


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 9 2007, 12:35 PM~8960828
> *you guys must not go to many weddings.....LOL
> *


actually no. Most people I know don't want to get married


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks guys I just got back tonight ! thanks for comming we had a blast!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 9 2007, 05:01 PM~8963021
> *Thanks guys I just got back tonight ! thanks for comming we had a blast!
> *


hopefully you had fun where ever you went


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 9 2007, 08:01 PM~8963021
> *Thanks guys I just got back tonight ! thanks for comming we had a blast!
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

post some pics if anyone has any!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 10 2007, 09:39 PM~8972268
> *post some pics if anyone has any!
> *


You would want the gay ones posted :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 11 2007, 12:31 AM~8974013
> *You would want the gay ones posted  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't have any pics


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 7 2007, 08:50 AM~8946800
> *hes dog food now  :biggrin: lol
> *


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 10 2007, 09:31 PM~8974013
> *You would want the gay ones posted  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

figured I'd give ya a bump from like page 10


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

All i gotta say is the setup is going to be WELL WORTH THE WAIT :0 :0 :0 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

2 more weeks


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 10 2008, 03:31 PM~9909006
> *All i gotta say is the setup is going to be WELL WORTH THE WAIT  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> ...


   

Yes it is :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 10 2008, 02:42 PM~9909056
> *
> 
> Yes it is :cheesy:
> *


You should see pics from yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 10 2008, 03:21 PM~9909490
> *You should see pics from yesterday  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it is ok if you like that sort of thing.i mean does chro.........well you will have to see i guess :biggrin: 

actually no clownin around it is impressive i was amaized the work chad did with legos and crayons


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Puttin. Louisville on tha map again. Huh


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Feb 10 2008, 03:57 PM~9909676
> *Puttin. Louisville on tha map again. Huh
> *



EVERYBODY ELSE :buttkick: PINHEAD.............. :0 HE IS PUTING HIS FOOT IN EVERYBODYS ASS.............TWICE...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

i can't wait to see it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 10 2008, 10:25 PM~9911853
> *i can't wait to see it
> *


x2


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

X3 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 10 2008, 05:21 PM~9909490
> *You should see pics from yesterday  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Did this make it to show?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 24 2008, 08:01 PM~10019227
> *Did this make it to show?
> *


in spirit


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i was hopeing to see it this weekend


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

sucks things went worng and it didn't get done...well thats what I heard


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

It just sucks period no matter what happened.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 10 2008, 11:25 PM~9911853
> *i can't wait to see it
> *


me too, oh god, cant wait
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

you know what, I just thought of something. I dont know if these guys are biting their nails or eating corn on the cob.....

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

mmmmmmhhh....corn.........


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 25 2008, 09:03 PM~10030551
> *you know what, I just thought of something.  I dont know if these guys are biting their nails or eating corn on the cob.....
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


BOTH!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT....................


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT for a bad ass car


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2007, 11:51 PM~8904207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN never noticed this, that was a good one Doe...lol! 


TTT for Red!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 30 2008, 10:49 PM~10293126
> *DAMN never noticed this, that was a good one Doe...lol!
> TTT for Red!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Shit he would probably be happy with that at this point!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it is moving along and the new stuff is lookin just as good ..take a deep breath this is going to hurt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

damn, I forgot about this topic! hell I forgot I have a car! Its acually in hydraulic prision, (Death Row) You guys might see it soon! .................I hope! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 23 2008, 11:04 PM~10489064
> *damn, I forgot about this topic! hell I forgot I have a car! Its acually in hydraulic prision, (Death Row)  You guys might see it soon! .................I hope! :biggrin:
> *


TTT for SOON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:



















:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

your KILLING ME Dan! :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey look at the bright side. It will be like getting a new car once you finally get it. Since it has been forgotten for a year and a half now


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 30 2008, 07:49 PM~10293126
> *DAMN never noticed this, that was a good one Doe...lol!
> TTT for Red!
> *


Car is loungin' legit style...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 24 2008, 08:43 PM~10497814
> *Hey look at the bright side. It will be like getting a new car once you finally get it. Since it has been forgotten for a year and a half now
> *


yea I know! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 24 2008, 11:19 AM~10493511
> *:dunno:  :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow........butt secks.....lol


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

so should I pencil you in here at Audio Source for July of 2009? :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yea no kidding! :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I MIGHT?????? have some NEW pics befor next weekend?????...........................god willing


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 30 2008, 02:50 PM~10543565
> *I MIGHT?????? have some NEW pics befor next weekend?????...........................god willing
> *


what YOU might have new pics but will WE have new pics?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 30 2008, 05:50 PM~10543565
> *I MIGHT?????? have some NEW pics befor next weekend?????...........................god willing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Sorry man I had to. Seriousness is always funny when Mr Furman is involved. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Apr 30 2008, 04:23 PM~10544561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea I know!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 1 2008, 04:58 PM~10554285
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice build up man


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 6 2008, 08:34 PM~10594586
> *nice build up man
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

What up homie? uffin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Is it done yet


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 7 2008, 10:22 AM~10597386
> *Is it done yet
> *



Damn close! :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 7 2008, 05:09 AM~10596886
> *What up homie?  uffin:
> *


working hard trying to pay these bills, and get my car done!  whats up with you?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 7 2008, 02:57 PM~10601267
> *working hard trying to pay these bills, and get my car done!   whats up with you?
> *


I heard that man.... me?.... im just waiting, things are movin slow. :|


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 8 2008, 05:21 AM~10606119
> *I heard that man.... me?.... im just waiting, things are movin slow.  :|
> *


Yea, I know the feeling! over a year of waiting now :|


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

no pics yet...........................big surprise.... :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 12 2008, 09:09 PM~10638642
> *no pics yet...........................big surprise.... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

"Soon to be bringing you The Test of Patience"


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2008, 11:27 PM~10641876
> *"Soon to be bringing you The Test of Patience"
> *


I think I have become a Jedi or some shit with all the crap this thing has put me thrue


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 13 2008, 12:27 AM~10641876
> *"Soon to be bringing you The Test of Patience"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Free the Test


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+May 13 2008, 08:12 AM~10643073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2008, 11:27 PM~10641876
> *"Soon to be bringing you The Test of Patience"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

We might have to call these guys to go get it!


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

hey man thats one bad fukin impala i really like it :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

HAHA ty took a group pick in the PJ's like whut up now..lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

It will all be alright Josh, just drink one of these.......................













































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 13 2008, 10:18 AM~10643117
> *Free the Test
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 15 2008, 05:56 AM~10660021
> *It will all be alright Josh, just drink one of these.......................
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RootBeer Rider_@May 14 2008, 02:42 PM~10655297
> *hey man thats one bad fukin impala i really like it :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man, Hopfully I will be riding this year!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 16 2008, 06:47 PM~10673532
> *Thanks man, Hopfully I will be riding this year!
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha






ohh sorry was that out load? Ohh It seems that everyone is changing their sigs :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 16 2008, 07:46 PM~10673768
> *hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha
> ohh sorry was that out load? Ohh It seems that everyone is changing their sigs :biggrin:
> *


yea Im glade everyone is on my side and speaking out!  :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

kjsfdljk;dsfljk;sfda;lkjal;skdjf;lajsdflkjlkjlkjasklf;lkkljdfkjlkjsdfkjl;kdnjfkjdf
:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

can't wait to see this car out, you gonna have it done by southern showdown?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 17 2008, 03:49 PM~10677263
> *can't wait to see this car out, you gonna have it done by southern showdown?
> *


If no there will be blood on his hands :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2008, 04:04 AM~10679539
> *If no there will be blood on his hands  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2008, 04:04 AM~10679539
> *If no there will be blood on his hands  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Breaking News 

Louisville man arrested for attempted murder in Ohio with what looks to be a plumbers flairing tool............. 

More at 11 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 18 2008, 01:14 AM~10679556
> *Breaking News
> 
> Louisville man arrested for attempted murder in Ohio with what looks to be a plumbers flairing tool.............
> ...


 :0


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2008, 02:04 AM~10679539
> *If no there will be blood on his hands  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Is he gonna drink his milkshake? :dunno:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 18 2008, 01:14 AM~10679556
> *Breaking News
> 
> Louisville man arrested for attempted murder in Ohio with what looks to be a plumbers flairing tool.............
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

So is the cars name "The Test" because its a test of patients?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 20 2008, 04:13 AM~10694321
> *So is the cars name "The Test" because its a test of patients?
> *


yep, thats how it got its name! cause its been testing me for years, and everyone else that touches it! :around:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 18 2008, 08:00 AM~10680060
> *Is he gonna drink his milkshake? :dunno:
> *


Then I will beat you with a bowling pin! ............. just watched it! Loved it! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 20 2008, 09:21 AM~10694550
> *yep, thats how it got its name! cause its been testing me for years, and everyone else that touches it! :around:
> *



The car isn't Testing you anymore.......................Chad is.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@May 19 2008, 10:42 PM~10693548
> *:wave:
> *


thanks for joining!  :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Chad has too much pussy on the brain. :0


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 20 2008, 07:23 AM~10694558
> *Then I will beat you with a bowling pin! ............. just watched it! Loved it! :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad somebody got it! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 20 2008, 07:49 PM~10699946
> *I'm glad somebody got it! :biggrin:
> *


I don't get it


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

how's the sister in law?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@May 20 2008, 07:38 AM~10694845
> *Chad has too much pussy on the brain. :0
> *


Thats the real problem! :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 20 2008, 11:35 PM~10701972
> *how's the sister in law?
> *


lol, your killing me! Did she accept you on myspace? she said she would! :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

good that means i was a few steps ahead of spanky.....lol


----------



## LTD RIDIN' (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 21 2008, 07:37 AM~10702689
> *lol, your killing me! Did she accept you on myspace? she said she would! :roflmao:
> *


nope still holding on...  damn I give up...she actually denied my request...oh well I am still in love with her..


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 21 2008, 03:54 AM~10700007
> *I don't get it
> *


IM FINISHED !


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@May 21 2008, 08:49 AM~10703397
> *nope still holding on...    damn I give up...she actually denied my request...oh well I am still in love with her..
> *


your cazy man! ............... I guess this is your other name?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@May 21 2008, 06:28 PM~10707567
> *IM FINISHED !
> *


 :dunno: ??


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 22 2008, 08:57 AM~10711045
> *your cazy man! ............... I guess this is your other name?
> *


yeah..OG name..


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 22 2008, 07:00 AM~10711057
> *:dunno: ??
> *


right I still don't get it but I was born blonde


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 22 2008, 08:00 AM~10711057
> *:dunno: ??
> *


After the bowling pin he yells...

It's from There will be blood Shawn.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 22 2008, 05:37 PM~10715246
> *After the bowling pin he yells...
> 
> It's from There will be blood Shawn.
> *


ohhhhhhh, thats why I don't know. i'm movie deprived.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 22 2008, 05:37 PM~10715246
> *After the bowling pin he yells...
> 
> It's from There will be blood Shawn.
> *


damn!!! I should have know that! lol :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

soon to be hittin switches an collecting from the bitches


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@May 23 2008, 07:58 AM~10718824
> *soon to be hittin switches an collecting from the bitches
> *


 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm not a doctor....but I'm lossing me patients!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: .....yea me too but that might all pay off today!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I hope so! :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Red Good work Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

well is it back home


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

its back in Louisville, and Im working on it already! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

free at last, free at last. :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

WOW :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 25 2008, 08:52 AM~10732413
> *its back in Louisville, and Im working on it already! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 25 2008, 07:54 PM~10733627
> *WOW  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Pics or it didn't happen.



:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+May 25 2008, 06:52 AM~10732413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word you know the rules!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 25 2008, 05:30 PM~10733988
> *Pics or it didn't happen.
> :biggrin:
> *


I got one but i doubt he want me to post it  

Oh it even has headlights :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

Well even chad has let out a sigh of relief he has officially passed the TEST,a name earned by this car lol


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

I hope it's not a timed test!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 25 2008, 02:30 PM~10733988
> *Pics or it didn't happen.
> :biggrin:
> *


X100

It took so long i done made a baby then had it , two times


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@May 25 2008, 10:45 PM~10735944
> *
> It took so long i done made a baby then had it , two times
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

damn Doe! when you take a pic?? I diddent even see your camra, Yea it took awhile but now Im bustin ass on it trying to get it ready to drive. Im determaned to take it to the park next week! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

I had the pleasure of attending the release of the all mighty TEST...It sure was a joyus occasion...I believe Chad and Josh were both a lil misty eyed! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 26 2008, 09:13 AM~10737596
> *damn Doe! when you take a pic?? I diddent even see your camra, Yea it took awhile but now Im bustin ass on it trying to get it ready to drive. Im determaned to take it to the park next week!  :biggrin:
> *


On my phone. Still came out pretty good.

Lets ride next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

i might show up today :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 26 2008, 08:11 AM~10737901
> *On my phone. Still came out pretty good.
> 
> Lets ride next weekend  :biggrin:
> *


Im trying hard man!  Ill be good if i dont have to spent to much money!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 26 2008, 04:29 PM~10739795
> *Im trying hard man!   Ill be good if i dont have to spent to much money!
> *


i bet taking a shit now feels quite comforting :cheesy: 

cant wait to see it bro


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 26 2008, 02:41 PM~10739932
> *i bet taking a shit now feels quite comforting  :cheesy:
> 
> cant wait to see it bro
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 26 2008, 08:04 PM~10740916
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+May 25 2008, 07:08 PM~10735160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope it makes it!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

me too :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

So if the Test is free where are the pictures?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 28 2008, 06:33 AM~10752354
> *So if the Test is free where are the pictures?
> *



It did get free but not finished.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Yea, she is free but not finished  you all can take as many pics as you want when you see it! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 28 2008, 08:16 AM~10752626
> *Yea, she is free but not finished   you all can take as many pics as you want when you see it! :biggrin:
> *


Josh we need to have a welcome home party for her, perhaps bake a cake with a lil 64 on it, i think she would like that, most do when they get out of prison!  


:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 28 2008, 11:11 AM~10754275
> *Josh we need to have a welcome home party for her, perhaps bake a cake with a lil 64 on it, i think she would like that, most do when they get out of prison!
> :biggrin:
> *


yea we could have a cookout like when Dough Boy got outta prison.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Yea I like cake, works for me! :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 28 2008, 02:36 PM~10754866
> *yea we could have a cookout like when Dough Boy got outta prison.
> *


DOMINO MOTHAFUCKA!!! love that movie :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

There is not a picture in this world that will do it justice.

call me nut rider or what ever the detail on this setup is amazing...

i had to go change my underwear................. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 29 2008, 05:41 AM~10760413
> *There is not a picture in this world that will do it justice.
> 
> call me nut rider or what ever the detail on this setup is amazing...
> ...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 29 2008, 02:41 AM~10760413
> *There is not a picture in this world that will do it justice.
> 
> call me nut rider or what ever the detail on this setup is amazing...
> ...


its your falt, your the one that kept touching your area so much
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd: 

Im just messing with you man, thanks for the complement :biggrin: im glade you like it.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 29 2008, 09:45 AM~10760770
> *its your falt, your the one that kept touching your area so much
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :werd:
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 29 2008, 04:41 AM~10760413
> *There is not a picture in this world that will do it justice.
> 
> call me nut rider or what ever the detail on this setup is amazing...
> ...


yeah i like joshs car too, so i guess that makes me a nutrider as well...... :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

no forreal, i heard that your setup is the baddest shit ever...


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 29 2008, 11:51 AM~10762979
> *yeah i like joshs car too, so i guess that makes me a nutrider as well......  :biggrin:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> no forreal,  i heard  that your setup is the baddest shit ever...
> *


:yes: Ya'll can call me Tarzan, mother fuckers cuz I'm swinging all over his nuts over that fucking set up and car! That mofo is just fucking awsome. I can look at it for hours. thats all I'm gonna say bout it.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Whats so impressive? Do the pumps coming up out of the trunk lambo door style or something??? Or do they isit and spin on a silver platter??? :0 









:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 29 2008, 05:48 PM~10764332
> *Whats so impressive?  Do the pumps coming up out of the trunk lambo door style or something???  Or do they isit and spin on a silver platter???  :0
> :biggrin:
> *



of course nothin compares to you all mighty street hopper :worship: lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 29 2008, 05:05 PM~10765240
> *of course nothin compares to you all mighty street hopper/shit talker!  :worship: lol :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: he is the best at that!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 29 2008, 02:48 PM~10764332
> *Whats so impressive?  Do the pumps coming up out of the trunk lambo door style or something???  Or do they isit and spin on a silver platter???  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Tight!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 29 2008, 04:48 PM~10764332
> *Whats so impressive?  Do the pumps coming up out of the trunk lambo door style or something???  Or do they isit and spin on a silver platter???  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


like this??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I would hope they don't stick out of the trunk like that.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 31 2008, 09:05 AM~10776819
> *I would hope they don't stick out of the trunk like that.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats what took so long :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

My god dude, that's almost as bad as the Now and Later car that rides around down by my work. I had to ask Russ once "You aren't the dude from Southern Showdown with the cracked bumper fillers and the pumps through the trunk lid, are you?"


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

finally someone posted pics!....lol :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

niceeeeeee


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 2 2008, 08:30 AM~10779482
> *finally someone posted pics!....lol :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



so i have permission to post up now


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 2 2008, 11:21 AM~10780428
> *so i have permission to post up now
> *


lol yea! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

this car is sweet!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

one of min from sunday


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

I love that with the skirts on it.....looks real good.......and whats up matt?


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 2 2008, 01:55 PM~10781319
> *one of min from sunday
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 2 2008, 02:55 PM~10781319
> *one of min from sunday
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely beautiful. gonna be at Tulsa?


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

That's a thing of beauty!!!! Now better trunk pics!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: You guys still comin to tulsa?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn ,i just drooled on my keyboard...lol very tight josh


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I wont be at Tulsa, Im trying to take it to Vegas. Cant afford both! hell I dont know if i will be able to Vegas! but Im going to try.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 2 2008, 03:55 PM~10781319
> *one of min from sunday
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 2 2008, 10:28 AM~10779464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks real nice.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 2 2008, 06:52 PM~10782338
> *I love that with the skirts on it.....looks real good.......and whats up matt?
> *


kind of makes me want to put skirts on mine


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 3 2008, 09:12 AM~10786930
> *kind of makes me want to put skirts on mine
> *


I've told you that Scott :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

dude, this mothafucker is bad as hell!!! I hope you bring it to Southern Showdown, I'm ready to see it up close. I hope mine will be half as nice as your's or Scott's when it's done. I couldn't find an SS though mine is just a regular 2 door hardtop.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

It dont ahve to be a SS to be nice bro! Good luck with yours man  Ill have it at showdown


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 3 2008, 04:39 PM~10790339
> *It dont ahve to be a SS to be nice bro! Good luck with yours man   Ill have it at showdown
> *


word! South Side Player, Orange Nightmare wasn't an SS :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 3 2008, 12:12 PM~10786930
> *kind of makes me want to put skirts on mine
> *



yeah people talk about how they dont like them but they can go on as easily as they come off....lol.....but i dont think there is anything better than seeing those wheels peeking out from under the skirts when the back of the car is all the way up......


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 3 2008, 04:54 PM~10790445
> *yeah people talk about how they dont like them but they can go on as easily as they come off....lol.....but i dont think there is anything better than seeing those wheels peeking out from under the skirts when the back of the car is all the way up......
> *


fuck i love it when the mother fuckers are laid out to where ya can't see the wheel. It makes the car look lower to me.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah that too.....lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I love them on some years of Impala's but hate them with a passion on 62's. My favorite years with skirts are 63's and 64's.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 3 2008, 05:08 PM~10790556
> *I love them on some years of Impala's but hate them with a passion on 62's. My favorite years with skirts are 63's and 64's.
> *


what bout 59 and 60? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 3 2008, 09:38 PM~10791206
> *what bout 59 and 60? :biggrin:
> *


CRUISER skirts. Whole different world :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 3 2008, 06:39 PM~10791218
> *CRUISER skirts. Whole different world  :biggrin:
> *


well true but they still look hella clean with original style :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I like pretty much all years with skirts except 62, they just don't look right to me but to each their own.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 3 2008, 09:39 PM~10791218
> *CRUISER skirts. Whole different world  :biggrin:
> *


amen but pre 61 only lol


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 3 2008, 07:52 PM~10792021
> *amen but pre 61 only lol
> *


man crusiers or the regs on pre 61 is fine with me


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 3 2008, 12:12 PM~10786930
> *kind of makes me want to put skirts on mine
> *



do it DO it :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 3 2008, 09:12 AM~10786930
> *kind of makes me want to put skirts on mine
> *


this is comming from the guy with all the answers?????


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 4 2008, 01:20 PM~10796336
> *this is comming from the guy with all the answers?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you kinda dug that hole scott lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THE TEST IS THA SHIT :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 4 2008, 01:20 PM~10796336
> *this is comming from the guy with all the answers?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn Homie, your hard work has paid off!!!
You got me modavated to do some shit!!!!!

Something is missing though, that bacc window looks empty!!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 4 2008, 03:30 PM~10799080
> *Damn Homie, your hard work has paid off!!!
> You got me modavated to do some shit!!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## mrhardline (Apr 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

not bad for a rookie there chad......I think the setup got finer with age....lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Jun 4 2008, 03:55 PM~10799249
> *:wave:
> *


look at this guy! :wave:


----------



## mrhardline (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 4 2008, 08:43 PM~10800052
> *look at this guy! :wave:
> *


what up Josh, I had to test the waters first to see if it was safe for me to post in here yet ....lol Hows the car doin I almost miss it lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Jun 4 2008, 08:58 PM~10800568
> *what up Josh, I had to test the waters first to see if it was safe for me to post in here yet ....lol                                                                                            Hows the car doin I almost miss it lol
> *


you do bad ass work bro, much props


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Jun 4 2008, 09:58 PM~10800568
> *what up Josh, I had to test the waters first to see if it was safe for me to post in here yet ....lol                                                                                            Hows the car doin I almost miss it lol
> *




make it rain bitches....lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Jun 4 2008, 06:58 PM~10800568
> *what up Josh, I had to test the waters first to see if it was safe for me to post in here yet ....lol                                                                                            Hows the car doin I almost miss it lol
> *


 test the waters...lol, cars good man I need to put aanother tranny cooler on it and see if its going to work. Other than that and NO TIE DOWNS........ the car is leagal and Im rolling it. What you think about how low we got it?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Jun 4 2008, 06:58 PM~10800568
> *what up Josh, I had to test the waters first to see if it was safe for me to post in here yet ....lol                                                                                             Hows the car doin I almost miss it lol
> *


 double post


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Josh I can't believe how nice it turned out if I make it to the park sunday we need to get some pics of our cars together


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 5 2008, 01:39 PM~10804997
> *Josh I can't believe how nice it turned out if I make it to the park sunday we need to get some pics of our cars together
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 5 2008, 10:39 AM~10804997
> *Josh I can't believe how nice it turned out if I make it to the park sunday we need to get some pics of our cars together
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 4 2008, 03:30 PM~10799080
> *Damn Homie, your hard work has paid off!!!
> You got me modavated to do some shit!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, Iv got alot of time and money in this bish and it is starting to pay off! and Im working on getting something in that back window...... :biggrin:


----------



## mrhardline (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 5 2008, 09:58 AM~10803710
> *test the waters...lol, cars good man I need to put aanother tranny cooler on it and see if its going to work. Other than that and NO TIE DOWNS........  the car is leagal and Im rolling it. What you think about how low we got it?
> *


it looks awsome, i like that pic of it rolling.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

What up? :wave:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

is it possible to be in love with someone you've never met? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 7 2008, 10:12 AM~10818602
> *is it possible to be in love with someone you've never met?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Pics don't do it justice saw it Friday night.Its AWESOME....... :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

He rolled through Friday as I was leaving.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Jun 8 2008, 05:41 AM~10822308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you comming to the park?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 8 2008, 09:38 AM~10822363
> *thanks man!
> 
> you comming to the park?
> *


I went to six flags today, gotta keep my midget happy. I'm gonna start my 64 build up soon. I have to get my wife's federal taxes back before I can do it though. I have to buy a welder, maybe a parts car, and some other shit.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

we gonna name this one "pop quiz" :biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 8 2008, 08:12 PM~10825567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam car looks real good, i wish i still had my 64ss :tears: :twak:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 12:27 AM~10826895
> *dam car looks real good, i wish i still had my 64ss :tears:  :twak:
> *


sorry :biggrin: 


It will be parked next to this one some day :uh:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 10:47 PM~10827093
> *sorry  :biggrin:
> It will be parked next to this one some day  :uh:
> *


 :tears: :tears: dam homie rub it in my face jk :biggrin: thats kool any work done to it????


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 12:50 AM~10827115
> *:tears:  :tears: dam homie rub it in my face jk :biggrin: thats kool any work done to it????
> *


No  Got a lot going on right now. Trying to get all my ducks in a row so i can have the extra $$ every month to put into it to do it right.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 10:59 PM~10827179
> *No    Got a lot going on right now. Trying to get all my ducks in a row so i can have  the extra $$ every month to put into it to do it right.
> *


thats kool homie well the cadi is coming out real good its looking bad ass do get pic on your phone???? ill send you some


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jun 9 2008, 01:05 AM~10827226
> *thats kool homie well the cadi is coming out real good its looking bad ass do get pic on your phone???? ill send you some
> *


Yeah man I have been waiting to see it. Send them to my phone and i can try to post them on your topic if you want


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 11:13 PM~10827290
> *Yeah man I have been waiting to see it. Send them to my phone and i can try to post them on your topic if you want
> *


kool


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Jun 8 2008, 09:27 PM~10826895
> *dam car looks real good, i wish i still had my 64ss :tears:  :twak:
> *


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

TTT for my favorite 64! Still havn't got to see it in person


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Keep taking more pics! We like looking at them. When are the hold downs gonna be done?  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jun 12 2008, 12:07 AM~10851330
> *Keep taking more pics!  We like looking at them.  When are the hold downs gonna be done?   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jun 11 2008, 09:07 PM~10851330
> *Keep taking more pics!  We like looking at them.  When are the hold downs gonna be done?   :biggrin:
> *


lol, I will take more pics! Dont know about the Tie downs, I have continued to stay on Chad aout them. Speaking of that Ill call him right now. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jun 11 2008, 09:30 AM~10845487
> *TTT for my favorite 64! Still havn't got to see it in person
> *


Sorry man, we was drinking and swimming and I couldent care less about that car that night. :biggrin: wonder if anything is going on this weekend?


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 12 2008, 09:49 AM~10853322
> *Sorry man, we was drinking and swimming and I couldent care less about that car that night. :biggrin:  wonder if anything is going on this weekend?
> *


No idea, I havn't heard of anything going on yet. :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 12 2008, 09:49 AM~10853322
> *Sorry man, we was drinking and swimming and I couldent care less about that car that night. :biggrin:  wonder if anything is going on this weekend?
> *


That damn Bud Light Lime :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

damn drunks :angry:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

we all need to get together and cook some food and drink alot of beer......that sounds fun.....or maybe its the fat guy in me talking....lol


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 12 2008, 07:30 PM~10857412
> *we all need to get together and cook some food and drink alot of beer......that sounds fun.....or maybe its the fat guy in me talking....lol
> *



Food and Beer!! hell yea guess thats my fatness talking also :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Im working on getting my driveway and patio done right now, but soon as its done, thats what we will be doing! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Tractor Supply tonight in hillview, you gonna roll it?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 12 2008, 02:11 PM~10855476
> *damn drunks :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 2 2008, 11:28 AM~10779464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good josh :thumbsup: i bet your glad as hell to have that bitch rollin.....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

so what are sll the hot rod guys saying bout your car Josh?


also josh you need to get a trunk light for that


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

They probably hated it but I was diggin it.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats yur stank face lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

im ridin ugly! :scrutinize: .........id like to know what I was doing? lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 15 2008, 07:41 AM~10872479
> *im ridin ugly! :scrutinize: .........id like to know what I was doing? lol
> *


i said damn dude got a mean mug did you see that shit, then you cracked one of your own.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol, yea I know! I still dont know what I was doing????lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

bitter beer face!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 14 2008, 09:08 PM~10871576
> *so what are sll the hot rod guys saying bout your car Josh?
> also josh you need to get a trunk light for that
> *


they was looking but nothing was said.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 14 2008, 09:14 PM~10871599
> *They probably hated it but I was diggin it.
> *


diddent know you was up thier?


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 12 2008, 04:30 PM~10857412
> *we all need to get together and cook some food and drink alot of beer......that sounds fun.....or maybe its the fat guy in me talking....lol
> *


x 1000 for the fat guy talk :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I talked to Doe for a second but that was it, I don't really know anybody in the lowriding scene. You got a nice ride though...was really diggin that sick ass set up.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 15 2008, 08:35 PM~10875611
> *they was looking but nothing was said.
> *


figures, hot rod guys dont really car for lows, i hear they appreciate the work but wouldnt waste the money, thats what my powdercoater said...lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

they give props from time to time....I have had them on the regal every now and then before i painted it orange......but a guy did approach myself when i was standing next to it and asked if it was mine, he told me he really liked it and thought it was a beautiful car.....he gave it alot of props......but josh was no where around


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 16 2008, 08:00 AM~10878330
> *they give props from time to time....I have had them on the regal every now and then before i painted it orange......but a guy did approach myself when i was standing next to it and asked if it was mine, he told me he really liked it and thought it was a beautiful car.....he gave it alot of props......but josh was no where around
> *


alot of those guys are no where near as bad as they are made out to be I have always got props and respect from the hot rod guys


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 14 2008, 11:15 PM~10871608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They see me rolllllinnn...... and squinchen................


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

lol


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 15 2008, 08:11 PM~10876180
> *figures, hot rod guys dont really car for lows, i hear they appreciate the work but wouldnt waste the money, thats what my powdercoater said...lol
> *


man i always got hate by them when I went to their rod runs, except by the guys that came up to the body shop i worked at. they gave me shit cuz it was a lowrider then also cuz of my age when I had the car out.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 16 2008, 09:20 AM~10879060
> *They see me rolllllinnn...... and squinchen................
> *


lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

couple new.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 20 2008, 06:52 PM~10916802
> *couple new.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 20 2008, 08:52 PM~10916802
> *couple new.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


josh is taking kung- fu lessons now :0 


"The great red ninja shows his "TIGER STYLE MODE"



WHHAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, FART, WHAAAAAAAA


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 22 2008, 12:13 PM~10924769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: 
even striped his shaloin knuckle pads , Josh be on some Mortal Kombat type shit at HWANGS :0 



































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 22 2008, 07:38 PM~10927680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Theres no time to be posting on here... Shawns car is in the way!!! :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 22 2008, 08:38 PM~10927680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt my ninja


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 22 2008, 07:21 PM~10928007
> *Theres no time to be posting on here... Shawns car is in the way!!!  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


me?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nah man... someones car that hes working on at the banana boner factory i guess... holding up everybody on the whole east coast!!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2008, 04:52 PM~10934792
> *Nah man... someones car that hes working on at the banana boner factory i guess... holding up everybody on the whole east coast!!!
> *


ahhh I see


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2008, 04:52 PM~10934792
> *Nah man... someones car that hes working on at the banana boner factory i guess... holding up everybody on the whole east coast!!!
> *


lol, damn the whole east coast! lol


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 22 2008, 02:19 PM~10926115
> *:biggrin:
> even striped his shaloin knuckle pads , Josh be on some Mortal Kombat type shit at HWANGS  :0
> 
> ...


Nutz


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

sooooooo you changed the name?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 24 2008, 07:06 PM~10944090
> *sooooooo you changed the name?
> *


the testicle :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WTF?!?!?! THE TESTICLE? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

that shit is hilarious......lol


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

word


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I didn't do it. :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

hey! WTF??????? :uh: :angry: what an asshole! :roflmao: 














































now change that shit back Jason!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 25 2008, 12:00 PM~10947260
> *I didn't do it. :roflmao:
> *


you lying ass herring, fish out of water mafucca.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Man.... Brent says youre holding my car up! Says its all your fault! I had to do something! :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

fuck that, man you gotta fix that goofy shit!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Im going to break your other antanna if you dont change that shit back! :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Alright...... but you never know when it might show back up!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 25 2008, 09:33 AM~10947472
> *Alright...... but you never know when it might show back up!!!  :cheesy:
> *


jerk! .........:roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 25 2008, 12:38 PM~10947496
> *jerk! .........:roflmao:
> *



I wanted to see the testicle............im me yur testicle i mean aww fuck nevermind.... :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 25 2008, 11:38 AM~10947496
> *jerk! .........:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WSHAT HAPPEN TO THE TESTICLE???????????


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

find any extra parts laying around? :tongue:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 25 2008, 11:00 AM~10948222
> *WSHAT HAPPEN TO THE TESTICLE???????????
> *


neutered


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 25 2008, 09:33 AM~10947472
> *Alright...... but you never know when it might show back up!!!  :cheesy:
> *


yea, and you never know what might show up in some patterns.................. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Testies.....1.....2.......3?????? :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 25 2008, 01:49 PM~10949613
> *yea, and you never know what might show up in some patterns.................. :biggrin:
> *


going jimmy's way with ass patterns, or maybe some scrotum patterns since it's the testicles


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

what the hell happend to this topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 25 2008, 04:49 PM~10949613
> *yea, and you never know what might show up in some patterns.................. :biggrin:
> *



i got your back........ we can do donkey ball fades


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 25 2008, 05:41 PM~10951130
> *i got your back........ we can do donkey ball fades
> *


hey we could do some Monte ball outlines, we'll have Brittany do it, like she did on the driveway. that'll be the center of the roof. That shit would be hot.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

man you fools done lost your minds!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 25 2008, 08:38 PM~10951986
> *hey we could do some Monte ball outlines, we'll have Brittany do it, like she did on the driveway. that'll be the center of the roof. That shit would be hot.
> *


Yea, and then i could get some of those rubber nutsacks that the ******** hang from the rear bumper of their trucks. 

Hmmm.... new slogan??? 
*PITBULL HYDRAULICS..... BIG BUMPER SWANG, BIG NUTS HANG!*

:0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 25 2008, 05:24 PM~10950249
> *going jimmy's way with ass patterns, or maybe some scrotum patterns since it's the testicles
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh man thats old school!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 26 2008, 07:52 AM~10954846
> *Yea, and then i could get some of those rubber nutsacks that the ******** hang from the rear bumper of their trucks.
> 
> Hmmm.... new slogan???
> ...


thats fucking great!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 27 2008, 06:40 AM~10962284
> *:banghead:
> *


BUMPER SWANG.... no head bang!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 27 2008, 09:14 AM~10963207
> *BUMPER SWANG.... no head bang!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 27 2008, 09:14 AM~10963207
> *BUMPER SWANG.... no head bang!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 26 2008, 09:52 AM~10954846
> *Yea, and then i could get some of those rubber nutsacks that the ******** hang from the rear bumper of their trucks.
> 
> Hmmm.... new slogan???
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

some pics I took tonight when I was trying to figure out what was wrong with my breaks! :angry: ...dirty as hell from driving it! lol..............I better get cleaning befor someone starts clowning!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

absolutly gorgeous^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

Are you going to pattern the top to show how you get down on doing patterns? It would be good advertising :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Just shows its a rider.....not a piggy back rider.....lol



> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 30 2008, 10:37 PM~10984764
> *some pics I took tonight when I was trying to figure out what was wrong with my breaks! :angry: ...dirty as hell from driving it! lol..............I better get cleaning befor someone starts clowning!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 1 2008, 01:12 PM~10990178
> *Are you going to pattern the top to show how you get down on doing patterns? It would be good advertising  :cheesy:
> *


Im gonna ride this summer to get the bugs out, and change it up this winter! :biggrin: probably end up looking something like yours, with the pearls and all!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 2 2008, 01:03 PM~10998269
> *Im gonna ride this summer to get the bugs out, and change it up this winter! :biggrin:  probably end up looking something like yours, with the pearls and all!
> *


that would be nice


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~+Jul 2 2008, 02:03 PM~10998269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 1 2008, 04:12 PM~10990178
> *Are you going to pattern the top to show how you get down on doing patterns? It would be good advertising  :cheesy:
> *


I will advertise for you anytime Josh, lol Fell free to pattern away. The more stages the better :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 2 2008, 05:10 PM~11000078
> *:|
> *


  whats wrong with you?????lol


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 3 2008, 07:18 AM~11003994
> *  whats wrong with you?????lol
> *


I wanna ride this summer too! :tears:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2008, 09:30 AM~11004043
> *I wanna ride this summer too!  :tears:
> *



How about late Fall..................or maybe even on X-mas day. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2008, 06:30 AM~11004043
> *I wanna ride this summer too!  :tears:
> *


your wishbone is in progress! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 3 2008, 10:21 AM~11004905
> *How about late Fall..................or maybe even on X-mas day.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good Josh :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

How you feeling?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin good RED. Keep that bitch on the street.. Its ok to let the bottom get a little dirty, shows you ride your shit. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 4 2008, 05:59 PM~11014104
> *Lookin good RED. Keep that bitch on the street.. Its ok to let the bottom get a little dirty, shows you ride your shit. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 4 2008, 01:06 PM~11012692
> *    How you feeling?
> *


not bad I hope to make it to Johns friday . Me and the wife got something to do on next saturday but John (lalo) is going to drive my car to the show then I will be out there on sunday with it don't think I will be driving it. It still hurts pretty bad riding in a regular car I can't imagine in mine


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

that sucks man! hopefully you will heal fast! Ill see you out sunday then!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

couple new ones.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Gangster, you forgot the one with the plaque in the back window. That was a nice shot


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 4 2008, 03:59 PM~11014104
> *Lookin good RED. Keep that bitch on the street.. Its ok to let the bottom get a little dirty, shows you ride your shit. :biggrin:
> *


   thanks man!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

cool pics


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Wat it dew? :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 9 2008, 08:58 AM~11045400
> *Wat it dew?  :0
> *


little :biggrin: 










sorry josh i couldn't resist


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

wasent built for that! so Im not sweating it! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 9 2008, 01:40 PM~11047904
> *wasent built for that! so Im not sweating it! :biggrin:
> *


lol! It still looked good though when it was chippin


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lol, Im gonna get it cleaned up for this weekend tomarrow. Might take it to the show sat. and sun. or just cruze fri. night


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 10 2008, 10:49 PM~11060335
> *lol, Im gonna get it cleaned up for this weekend tomarrow. Might take it to the show sat. and sun. or just cruze fri. night
> *


about time I get to finally see that bad boy in person :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jul 10 2008, 07:55 PM~11060378
> *about time I get to finally see that bad boy in person  :thumbsup:
> *


it's very nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

x1millions  :werd:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 10 2008, 10:49 PM~11060335
> *lol, Im gonna get it cleaned up for this weekend tomarrow. Might take it to the show sat. and sun. or just cruze fri. night
> *


We need to do that since its gonna rain the other 2 days


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 8 2008, 08:09 PM~11040989
> *couple new ones.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool shit right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

well my car is at the show indoors Ill see you guys their!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 11 2008, 04:36 PM~11066585
> *well my car is at the show indoors Ill see you guys their!
> *


 :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 11 2008, 04:38 PM~11066602
> *:0
> *


Xs 19820948239843456089457987459


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 11 2008, 06:36 PM~11066585
> *well my car is at the show indoors Ill see you guys their!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What up ~~RED~~


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

whats up man! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2008, 09:22 AM~11082501
> *whats up man! :biggrin:
> *


chillin man i gott start saveing so that I can get my shit spryd.....cuz the sun & rain starting to get to my ride....IM still going to do what I askd you about with the wheels but other than that Im good homie


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey Josh the car looked AMAZING this weekend!!! I can't beleive you or Sean didnt get Best of Show. ttyl


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

The only picture i took this weekend......


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 14 2008, 09:45 AM~11083592
> *The only picture i took this weekend......
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice Display. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn Josh the car looks good Did you win anything?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

best setup and first in my class :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

some of my pics from the show...





































my buddy Byron next to my mini 64!lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2008, 08:28 PM~11087620
> *best setup and first in my class :biggrin:
> *


cool well deserved. I still want to get some pics of our cars together I just don't know when we can do it


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 14 2008, 06:35 PM~11087682
> *cool well deserved. I still want to get some pics of our cars together I just don't know when we can do it
> *


we should do that on top of the parking garage downtown! that would be the shit!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2008, 09:40 PM~11087718
> *we should do that on top of the parking garage downtown! that would be the shit!
> *



if we could get a bunch of people together one night it would be nice if JRO could take some more of his nice pics........or i could try with emilys camera.....or everyone could just bring their cameras and we could all take pics....


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2008, 08:40 PM~11087718
> *we should do that on top of the parking garage downtown! that would be the shit!
> *


not sure when I am going to have the four back on the road I need to come up with a few hundred $ to fix a few things and its kind of hard with what disability is paying


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Jul 14 2008, 06:56 PM~11087885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks man, it will all work out


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2008, 09:18 PM~11088140
> *I really want some pics of the car up their, I think we can talk jro into it!  buy hime some whiteys!
> That sucks man, it will all work out
> *


yeah I know it well at least I got to enjoy it alittle this year and I guess it will be that much better next year


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

josh we can get together this weekend and take the rides out for a spin......maybe ride down there and snap some flicks....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 14 2008, 07:27 PM~11088250
> *josh we can get together this weekend and take the rides out for a spin......maybe ride down there and snap some flicks....
> *


lets do it! :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Your HomeBoy Looks 9 Feet Tall


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

THAT IS ONE NICE ASS 4,LIKING THE COLOR MATCH


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 15 2008, 09:45 AM~11093047
> *Your HomeBoy Looks 9 Feet Tall
> *


yea I know, he plays for the UofL football team, He was cracking up looking at the pic. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 15 2008, 12:45 PM~11093047
> *Your HomeBoy Looks 9 Feet Tall
> *



He is!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 15 2008, 04:18 PM~11096136
> *He is!!  :biggrin:
> *


I dont know how tall he is but I think he keeps growing :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 16 2008, 11:19 AM~11101881
> *I dont know how tall he is but I think he keeps growing :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


Yeah cause i thought it was 8 ft. the last time i saw him :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

how is that car comming along Doe?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

that pic is funny of byron. He looks huge!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

ill have to post some pics from sat. night!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 20 2008, 05:54 AM~11131140
> *ill have to post some pics from sat. night!
> *


I mean friday night. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

this is how Russ and I spent 2 hours, with everone else putting on a comedy show!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

cool pics looks like it was a good time


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yea we had fun, hurry up and heal so you can ride with us!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

they all look mean as fuck dude.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 21 2008, 02:19 PM~11140042
> *yea we had fun, hurry up and heal so you can ride with us!
> *


doc says about another six weeks atleast but it is healing good no surgery :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## louisville chevy (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 14 2008, 09:40 PM~11087718
> *we should do that on top of the parking garage downtown! that would be the shit!
> *



we should get all the 4's in louisville in one pic that would be sweet


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

something my wife did for me, I like it..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 7 2008, 07:17 AM~11282441
> *something my wife did for me, I like it..
> 
> 
> ...


Is that what you want to do for the design? Give me a call if your still interested, I didn't get a chance to talk to you about it at the picnic.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jul 21 2008, 08:32 AM~11137506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres the monte looking like a truck again :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: yes it is!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I am looking for the eyebrows for my headlights that cover half the light, But I want the ones that bubble out! I hardly ever see them on cars anymore, and I'm having a terrible time finding them. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 8 2008, 10:22 AM~11292519
> *I am looking for the eyebrows for my headlights that cover half the light, But I want the ones that bubble out! I hardly ever see them on cars anymore, and I'm having a terrible time finding them. Can anyone help me out?
> *


what do you mean by bubble out I got a set of the ones that cover half the light on mine not sure if they are the same


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

they dont lay flat on the light they stick out about an 1/4 to1/2 off the light itself


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 8 2008, 09:11 AM~11292847
> *they dont lay flat on the light they stick out about an 1/4 to1/2 off the light itself
> *


I just gave Impala Mike my set of cat eyes, I think they would of looked good on your car


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 8 2008, 07:37 PM~11297611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

my Dad cruzing with us...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 10 2008, 09:50 PM~11309043
> *:dunno:
> *


oops wrong topic :uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

you trying to remind me of something?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 11 2008, 07:54 AM~11312777
> *you trying to remind me of something?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

dang i like you dads ride


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

thats his baby


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

pics from sat. night :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11294567
> *I just gave Impala Mike my set of cat eyes, I think they would of looked good on your car
> *


Hey Josh, want me to bring them over? I changed my mind and I think I'm going with half moons instead.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Aug 12 2008, 11:37 AM~11324740
> *Hey Josh, want me to bring them over? I changed my mind and I think I'm going with half moons instead.
> *


he don't like the cat eyes  I guess I'm the only one who does. Screw you guys :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the test is the shit :0


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 12 2008, 03:14 PM~11325018
> *he don't like the cat eyes   I guess I'm the only one who does. Screw you guys :biggrin:
> *


meow


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

what do they look like? I've seen half moons but not cat eyes.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 12 2008, 06:17 PM~11326479
> *what do they look like? I've seen half moons but not cat eyes.
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

can't say I'm real crazy about those either.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 12 2008, 01:35 PM~11325661
> *the test is the shit :0
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-+Aug 12 2008, 01:51 PM~11325805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im picky, Iv gotta have the ones I want or none at all I guess thats why it takes me forever to get anything done.:uh:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

I know what you mean. I am looking for the same ones. It's hard to find them with the curved bezel


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Aug 12 2008, 03:30 PM~11326559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they look better on Impalas


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I finally got my color bar working :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 14 2008, 06:53 AM~11341103
> *I finally got my color bar working :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yea Color Bars!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 14 2008, 09:53 AM~11341103
> *I finally got my color bar working :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I am glad YOU finally got it working. :biggrin: By the way I am joking fucker.  It does look good. :yes:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

lost a heater hose


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 14 2008, 07:14 AM~11341220
> *I am glad YOU finally got it working.  :biggrin:  By the way I am joking fucker.    It does look good. :yes:
> *


ATTENION EVERYONE TIMDOG HOOKED UP MY RADIO THIS PAST WEEKEND AND MY COLOR BAR MONDAY. I WOULD LIKE TO THINK HIM FOR HIS GREAT WORKMANSHIP, AND BEING A GOOD FRIEND.

THANK YOU, TIMDOG!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 14 2008, 10:20 AM~11341258
> *ATTENION EVERYONE TIMDOG HOOKED UP MY RADIO THIS PAST WEEKEND AND MY COLOR BAR MONDAY. I WOULD LIKE TO THINK HIM FOR HIS GREAT WORKMANSHIP, AND BEING A GOOD FRIEND.
> 
> THANK YOU, TIMDOG!
> ...



hahahahaha FUCKER! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Did you look at corantos car? He has some i guess like your looking for on da bug


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

nope, not them


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 14 2008, 10:20 AM~11341258
> *ATTENION EVERYONE TIMDOG HOOKED UP MY RADIO THIS PAST WEEKEND AND MY COLOR BAR MONDAY. I WOULD LIKE TO THINK HIM FOR HIS GREAT WORKMANSHIP, AND BEING A GOOD FRIEND.
> 
> THANK YOU, TIMDOG!
> ...


I still need to hook mine up. The am radio is killing me. 

Did you do a glove box install?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Aug 14 2008, 10:31 AM~11342610
> *I still need to hook mine up. The am radio is killing me.
> 
> Did you do a glove box install?
> *


yep, Riding and listening to the car was driving me nuts. Just waiting for something to go wrong. Now I just drive till something falls off :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

LOL I know that feeling, I'm definately up to date on all the riverbats games. Thats about the only thing that on A.M


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Probably one of my favorite set-ups right now!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

11:00 Friday morning




















3:00 saturday morning


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy shit dude!!! you got rid of it man?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Teh fuck?!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You're the man Josh.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 23 2008, 10:52 AM~11418676
> *11:00 Friday morning
> 
> 
> ...


More pics cracker!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

that mother is clean as hell.....nice ride josh.......can i drive it yet....lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 23 2008, 11:37 AM~11419168
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You're the man Josh.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 23 2008, 10:31 PM~11421356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so was it hard to drive off and see the 64 getting smaller the more you drove??


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Aug 23 2008, 07:48 PM~11421477
> *so was it hard to drive off and see the 64 getting smaller the more you drove??
> *


we turned a corner, and she was gone. Strange feeling man when you have owned and been working on a car for 11 years


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Did the skateboard come with it? Just kidding, where'd you go get it at?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

yea, actually I got a 1961 OG skateboard


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I guess its time to retire this topic now?  :tears:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

awww damn........... :tears: :tears:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 24 2008, 11:14 AM~11423920
> *I guess its time to retire this topic now?   :tears:
> *


Yep and start a new one....call it "The Final Exam"


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 23 2008, 07:06 PM~11421215
> *that mother is clean as hell.....nice ride josh.......can i drive it yet....lol
> *


fuck driving it. I just want to get a ride in it.

also I got a lead on a dream car of yours


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

looks like he already got it..



> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 24 2008, 11:04 AM~11424152
> *fuck driving it. I just want to get a ride in it.
> 
> also I got a lead on a dream car of yours
> *


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Aug 23 2008, 05:04 PM~11420378
> *More pics cracker!!! :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: C'mon....you know I can't come see it!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 24 2008, 10:09 AM~11424164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope, this isent my dream car


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Threw me off, I knew you were looking for a 59 and I was like "The side trim looks like a 61." Anywayz, post more pics...I'll let you coast down my driveway in my 64 if you let me drive the 61. LOL!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 24 2008, 04:47 PM~11425644
> *nope, this isent my dream car
> *


 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 24 2008, 03:53 PM~11425666
> *Threw me off, I knew you were looking for a 59 and I was like "The side trim looks like a 61." Anywayz, post more pics...I'll let you coast down my driveway in my 64 if you let me drive the 61. LOL!
> *


lol, I hear ya


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 24 2008, 12:45 PM~11424064
> *Yep and start a new one....call it "The Final Exam"
> *



Now it is called "smooth sailing". :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juiced86+Aug 23 2008, 09:48 PM~11421477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He just pretended he was dropping it off with Mr. Hardlines again. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> so was it hard to drive off and see the 64 getting smaller the more you drove??


He just pretended he was dropping it off with Mr. Hardlines again. :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

nice 61 man my uncle first restored that car before bounded had it..good tri power 348 he has 2 61 bubble tops and two 62 bubble tops left


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA I SEE THE BOUNDED CC BOYS GOT IN INGEORGIA? YOU TRADE IT?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 12 2008, 12:28 PM~11585075
> *YEA I SEE THE BOUNDED CC BOYS GOT IN INGEORGIA? YOU TRADE IT?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GUD TRASDE, A 61 VERT U CANT BEAT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 19 2008, 07:12 AM~11380411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CLEAN ASS 64'*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Me too


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

The word is the car is going up for sale on the net soon! Its at a classic car dealer in Tn.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

get ur bid on!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

nope


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

wish i had some loot to score your other lowrider....i figure since i own one why not collect them all.....lol.....but im not a baller.....but thats crazy where it ended up......


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 18 2009, 07:47 AM~15117210
> *The word is the car is going up for sale on the net soon! Its at a classic car dealer in Tn.
> *


What happen homeboy didnt get it seized did he?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

not really sure, I just know its at a classic car dealer in Tn.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

post the link.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I cant find a site that its on, and beleive me I have searched.


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 20 2009, 06:07 AM~15410799
> *not really sure, I just know its at a classic car dealer in Tn.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------

